# Are expensive Waxes worth it



## RDB85

Genuine question. Is a wax costing over £100+ really worth it. Or would you be better with a £20 wax. I.e would you notice the difference.


----------



## dubber

Alot will shoot me for this but I personally don't think so. I think it's all down to the initial prep. But here we go


----------



## Deathstar

dubber said:


> Alot will shoot me for this but I personally don't think so. I think it's all down to the initial prep. But here we go


I am with you there, and as most of us are always fettling. Durability is probably not important either, except during the winter months.

(TT)


----------



## danwel

Should be interesting. I'm using SNH and its most expensive wax I've used. I've not used any of the big hitters to compare but would live to try some of the higher priced ones to see but sadly out of my budget


----------



## shinyporsche

Are Expensive cars worth it? Why would you spend £150k on a Maserati when a Mondeo is a perfectly nice motor that will get you from a --> b ( and probably be more reliable. )

Because you can and its something you want. Expensive waxes, probably very similar.


----------



## RDB85

shinyporsche said:


> Are Expensive cars worth it? Why would you spend £150k on a Maserati when a Mondeo is a perfectly nice motor that will get you from a --> b ( and probably be more reliable. )
> 
> Because you can and its something you want. Expensive waxes, probably very similar.


Its no about the cost really more the principle. I am simply asking is it worth it and could you tell the difference between a £20 wax and one thats £100+ without being told which was which


----------



## D.Taylor R26

id have agreed up until the time i used durus glaze from difinitive wax. such great water behaivour and durability conpared to cheaper waxes ive used and because of a group buy ive 3 sample pots that cost £50.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

I have never used a wax that cost more than 50 quid. Whether expensive waxes are worth it is down to the user to decide. If you want it, can afford it,then buy it and enjoy. Out of all the waxes I have used to date the two that have made my paint look much better than others are Vics Red and Satsuma Rock. Both under 40 quid.


----------



## xlfive

Often wondered this myself,I have a pot of Zymol Glasure that i got for Christmas a couple of years ago,its still sat in its silk bag unopened,really think it would be a waste of time using it on my 10 year old Focus,
I am more than satisfied with the mid range stuff for now


----------



## stangalang

The answers in this thread will be the same as every other time it's asked. 

In short, not everything that is expensive is better, and not everything that's cheap offers good value. 

The only correct answer, try them for yourself and make a personal decision. That's what the sales thread is for :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

MY opinion is that whilst the product, and therefore the results (which are mostly subjective) won't necessarily be twice as good for twice the price, and the laws of diminishing returns will probably apply. But I also believe that you can put a price on a nice pot, a certificate, a fancy bag and a little back story.

How much you want to spend for them additional items (which you won't get with a pot of megs 16 and the like) is up to you. And expensive, therefore, varies per each user.


----------



## cheekymonkey

AndyCa said:


> I have never used a wax that cost more than 50 quid. Whether expensive waxes are worth it is down to the user to decide. If you want it, can afford it,then buy it and enjoy. Out of all the waxes I have used to date the two that have made my paint look much better than others are Vics Red and Satsuma Rock. Both under 40 quid.


just a thought mate but satsuma rock is £40 for 100ml making it £80 for 200ml.
premium waxes are 200/250ml pots


----------



## chrisc

specific wax yes like fuzion at 140 quid yes which i got second hand full for 30 quid but owt above that to be honest think your getting your plonker pulled.
Much better getting a cheap wax what is rated and spending rest on autosmart or bilthamber tackle:thumb:


----------



## Deathstar

I think a lot of it will be psychological, as the more you pay for something you expect it to be better, and you can make yourself think its better. 

How many members use Simoniz Wax in that gold tin? 


(TT)


----------



## bero1306

Everyone to their own but imo its a waste of money.


----------



## RVAlfa

Years ago wouldn't have dreamed of spending £100+ on a wax but recently tried Swissvax Crystal Rock. Same prep as I've been doing for years (i.e. spend the time and effort on this) but have to say the finish was incredible and the beading, etc is better than previous waxes I've used. Not just me either, a fellow detailer at work commented on the depth of shine and the beading quality.

Just my opinion mind you


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> specific wax yes like fuzion at 140 quid yes which i got second hand full for 30 quid but owt above that to be honest think your getting your plonker pulled.
> Much better getting a cheap wax what is rated and spending rest on autosmart or bilthamber tackle:thumb:


i'll have you know i like having my plonker pulled


----------



## AndyA4TDI

cheekymonkey said:


> just a thought mate but satsuma rock is £40 for 100ml making it £80 for 200ml.
> premium waxes are 200/250ml pots


Hi cheekymonkey, having used SR, if it only came in a 200ml pot and cost £80 I would still buy it as it is that good.


----------



## chrisc

cheekymonkey said:


> i'll have you know i like having my plonker pulled


:lol:
and still got some fuzion to send you forgot shame on me


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> :lol:
> and still got some fuzion to send you forgot shame on me


no worries Chris just when you get round to it :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool

In my experience a few waxes have stood out from the finish they leave. 

Colli 915: dark colours to my eye this leaves a lovely gloss almost wet look. And can hide some swirls etc plus durabilty makes it easier for recleans. Downside is temperemental to temperatures outside during application. 

Rboe: fantastic wax, hardest I ever used. yes its fiddly to use and requires a fair bit longer to cure. But gives nice gloss and reflection on all colours. Downside time to cure and fiddly to use.

Zymol concourse: lovely wax in application and lovely finish but I found the results faded quite quickly in comparrison to rboe and colli 915. 

Bos: lovely all round wax in my opinion. But as with concourse looks don't hold up.


----------



## chrisc

Rboe?


----------



## cheekymonkey

AndyCa said:


> Hi cheekymonkey, having used SR, if it only came in a 200ml pot and cost £80 I would still buy it as it is that good.


i,ve not tryed it yet but have heard good things about it, i personally dont know what to think about all these coming out in 100ml size. they can come across as a false bargain if you get my meaning


----------



## RDB85

maggi133 said:


> MY opinion is that whilst the product, and therefore the results (which are mostly subjective) won't necessarily be twice as good for twice the price, and the laws of diminishing returns will probably apply. But I also believe that you can put a price on a nice pot, a certificate, a fancy bag and a little back story.
> 
> How much you want to spend for them additional items (which you won't get with a pot of megs 16 and the like) is up to you. And expensive, therefore, varies per each user.


A pots a pot at the end of the day its purpose it to hold a product which is worthless once you have finished the product. A certificate.... Thats paper and pretty worthless too. A bag or box whilst they look nice does not really justify the price.


----------



## Maggi200

chrisc said:


> Rboe?


Rubbish Boys Original Edition :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

chrisc said:


> Rboe?


rubbish boys original edition

edit 
to slow again :wall:


----------



## karl_liverpool

Rubbish boys original edition sorry


----------



## shinyporsche

RDB85 said:


> Its no about the cost really more the principle. I am simply asking is it worth it and could you tell the difference between a £20 wax and one thats £100+ without being told which was which


You could tell a mile off. How many £20 waxes smell like a boutique perfume or come in a Waterford crystal jar inside a silk bag? The £20 wax won't be personally poured by a handsome eunoch and stirred with a Unicorn horn for 4 hours. You do still get what you pay for.


----------



## RDB85

You all mention beading and sheeting, all wax will bead and sheet water if they didn't then I would be worried. Obviously you get different beading and sheeting but that is irrelevant. I think it should be down to looks. I will give you an example. I done a detailing training day and we used DDJ SNH the £60+ one and an Angelwax Bodywax £25. We done the whole car full decon, machined etc and apply the waxes one on each half of the bonnet. Guess What I could not tell the difference.


----------



## Shiny

Waxes are bit like watches. They all tell the time, some better than others, but you do feel good when you are wearing an expensive one.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

They're worth it to the people who buy them,because they like the presentation and "special" feeling they get when they use them,not something that interests me tbh,i'm not worried about the fancy jars and boxes they come in it's just wax to me.Admittedly some are more durable than others, and have different water behaviour but as for being able to tell which is which i can't see how anyone can tbh.Unless you dollop it on with a spoon


----------



## AndyA4TDI

cheekymonkey said:


> i,ve not tryed it yet but have heard good things about it, i personally dont know what to think about all these coming out in 100ml size. they can come across as a false bargain if you get my meaning


Hi mate, it really is that good. To me 100ml pots are ideal as they will last a couple of years and you don't risk too much cash should you end up not liking it. It would be great if more sample pots of the more expensive waxes were available so you could try half a dozen before buying a full pot of the one you like best. Just a thought.


----------



## CGRD

Shiny said:


> Waxes are bit like watches. They all tell the time, some better than others, but you do feel good when you are wearing an expensive one.


+1 exactly my thoughts


----------



## RDB85

shinyporsche said:


> You could tell a mile off. How many £20 waxes smell like a boutique perfume or come in a Waterford crystal jar inside a silk bag? The £20 wax won't be personally poured by a handsome eunoch and stirred with a Unicorn horn for 4 hours. You do still get what you pay for.


Its wax, not an aftershave or a perfume, I am sure you car wont mind what it smells like.:lol: I dont really care about a crystal jar as its just a jar at the end of the day. You dont really believe that hand poured market BS do you, only boutique wax are poured by hand. All wax are poured by hand even the cheap ones, yeah the cheaper ones have a chemical smell ie. Collie wax but its wax.


----------



## WashMitt

DJ.X-Ray said:


> They're worth it to the people who buy them,because they like the presentation and "special" feeling they get when they use them,not something that interests me tbh,i'm not worried about the fancy jars and boxes they come in it's just wax to me.Admittedly some are more durable than others, and have different water behaviour but as for being able to tell which is which i can't see how anyone can tbh.Unless you dollop it on with a spoon


I agree with this guy, and not just because he has a sexy avatar


----------



## B17BLG

Well just bought some onyx off Rob VRS which is the most I've spent on a wax (not alot i know) but we'll soon see whether the prestige and money is worth it. I do have high hopes after reading reviews. However I'm sure igf you start spending £50 + you will start to cringe everytime you put a layer on!


----------



## RDB85

Shiny said:


> Waxes are bit like watches. They all tell the time, some better than others, but you do feel good when you are wearing an expensive one.


Ive got expensive watches mate, yes they are nice but they can also give the impression that you are a  with an expensive watch that wants people to know its expensive. I have a few friends that do this a lot


----------



## boyasaka

Deathstar said:


> I think a lot of it will be psychological, as the more you pay for something you expect it to be better, and you can make yourself think its better.
> 
> How many members use Simoniz Wax in that gold tin?
> 
> Spot on comment in my opinion , am certain if you put 5 £20 - £40 waxes in plain tubs and the same with 5 waxes costing £100 - £500 And gave them to a professional detailer to test ,the outcome of rank of best to worst would not be most expensive to cheapest, i think ulcer world of detailing contains a lot of wealthy people and if they want to spend a £150 on a tub of wax that's there choice. Same person might spend 6 grand on dining soon table when most ordinary people might spend 500. But i do believe some people celine vice getting a better wax cos its very expensive. The same person might buy a 200 quid pair of jeans and think there 8 times better than my 25 quid pair from GAP , Without realising there both made in the far fast using same material by a woman on 5 dollars a month. If you can afford expensive wax well done , your obviously doing very well in life and hats off to you , but i would advise someone on normal wage not to skint ya self thinking expensive is better .my car is usually totally immaculate and where ever i go .friends,family and lots of strangers comment how gleaming and shiney it is, and its washed will 4 quid shampoo .never been snow foamed in its life , gets clayed with 3 quid clay from Hong Kong ,and once a month coat Of collinite, alloys washed with left overs of suds from washing car and are as clean as any detailer could get them with expensive products


----------



## RDB85

boyasaka said:


> Deathstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a lot of it will be psychological, as the more you pay for something you expect it to be better, and you can make yourself think its better.
> 
> How many members use Simoniz Wax in that gold tin?
> 
> Spot on comment in my opinion , am certain if you put 5 £20 - £40 waxes in plain tubs and the same with 5 waxes costing £100 - £500 And gave them to a professional detailer to test ,the outcome of rank of best to worst would not be most expensive to cheapest, i think ulcer world of detailing contains a lot of wealthy people and if they want to spend a £150 on a tub of wax that's there choice. Same person might spend 6 grand on dining soon table when most ordinary people might spend 500. But i do believe some people celine vice getting a better wax cos its very expensive. The same person might buy a 200 quid pair of jeans and think there 8 times better than my 25 quid pair from GAP , Without realising there both made in the far fast using same material by a woman on 5 dollars a month. If you can afford expensive wax well done , your obviously doing very well in life and hats off to you , but i would advise someone on normal wage not to skint ya self thinking expensive is better .my car is usually totally immaculate and where ever i go .friends,family and lots of strangers comment how gleaming and shiney it is, and its washed will 4 quid shampoo .never been snow foamed in its life , gets clayed with 3 quid clay from Hong Kong ,and once a month coat Of collinite, alloys washed with left overs of suds from washing car and are as clean as any detailer could get them with expensive products
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly
Click to expand...


----------



## Shiny

RDB85 said:


> Ive got expensive watches mate, yes they are nice but they can also give the impression that you are a  with an expensive watch that wants people to know its expensive. I have a few friends that do this a lot


Public perception though, if you told someone your watch cost £2k, they may think it is a bit unnecessary, but can probably understand your reasons.

However, try telling someone outside of DW that you spent £2k on a wax to put on your car and they'll be dialling the local funny farm!


----------



## RDB85

Also with the latest argument being that some companies simply rebrand cheaper products and sell them at a higher price does make you wonder. But I am not getting into that. Ok mods


----------



## stangalang

So you have asked the question but don't really care what others say, if they don't share your opinion? I'm confused why you asked the question?


----------



## RDB85

Shiny said:


> Public perception though, if you told someone your watch cost £2k, they may think it is a bit unnecessary, but can probably understand your reasons.
> 
> However, try telling someone outside of DW that you spent £2k on a wax to put on your car and they'll be dialling the local funny farm!


Either that or perception will tell them that its a fake and you simply got it from a far eastern country :lol:


----------



## suspal

http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/236559-it-s-unwise-to-pay-too-much-but-it-s-worse-to


----------



## RDB85

stangalang said:


> So you have asked the question but don't really care what others say, if they don't share your opinion? I'm confused why you asked the question?


I asked the question simply to see what other people thought. Many agree with my opinion and other believe that if you can afford it buy it.


----------



## RDB85

suspal said:


> http://www.goodreads.com/quotes/236559-it-s-unwise-to-pay-too-much-but-it-s-worse-to


I like that website and that quote, thanks mate


----------



## RDB85

But isn't the whole point of this forum people opinions...............


----------



## kempe

Yes they are I love um :thumb: Working with the likes of CR the way it lays down and the ease in which it buffs off yes they are worth it


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> Yes they are I love um :thumb: Working with the likes of CR the way it lays down and the ease in which it buffs off yes they are worth it


I would have to disagree. Ive not used it and probably could never afford to but for £800 I would want it to protect my car for over a year


----------



## stangalang

RDB85 said:


> I asked the question simply to see what other people thought. Many agree with my opinion and other believe that if you can afford it buy it.


But you dismiss everything anyone says that doesn't agree with you :lol: it's like you don't want to "discuss" it, just find things to put down. If you don't like nice packaging and a bit of flair of course you won't like an expensive wax! The nice smell isn't for the car it's for you dude lol, to make the use a more enjoyable experience. Same as anything nice, you have to spend a bit extra! 
Having used most waxes first hand I can say personally how it stacks up to others, but if I simply dismiss something cause it's cheap, or cause it's in a nice box, either way I may well miss out on a true treasure.

I'm just saying don't make your mind up on something without experimenting a little as you may miss out on something, that's all


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> I would have to disagree. Ive not used it and probably could never afford to but for £800 I would want it to protect my car for over a year


I do 2 big details a year one for summer and one for winter, For summer it will last the 6 months as winter I use sealants Ive not had a proble for CR lasting that long


----------



## quattrogmbh

I truly believe that after a certain price point, the rule of diminishing returns applies.

the question is, what is that price point


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> I would have to disagree. Ive not used it and probably could never afford to but for £800 I would want it to protect my car for over a year


And CR can last for a year :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

chrisc said:


> specific wax yes like fuzion at 140 quid yes which i got second hand full for 30 quid but owt above that to be honest think your getting your plonker pulled.
> Much better getting a cheap wax what is rated and spending rest on autosmart or bilthamber tackle:thumb:


Bargain that Chris!


----------



## boyasaka

I have not heard a bad word against collinite or fk1000p. Yet both cost under 20 quid. Maybe i should buy. A few dozen of tins . Get some super posh elegant tubs and little bags made with ribbons on and stick them on the American ebay and detailing sites for $300. Lol


----------



## Nicholas

My problem is the more I earn the more I spend, I spend a lot more on car shampoo to wax than I ever thought 5 years ago, I have used definative wax £100 spend and think its good but I think it's worth it for my car and I think it makes the diffrence


----------



## RDB85

stangalang said:


> But you dismiss everything anyone says that doesn't agree with you :lol: it's like you don't want to "discuss" it, just find things to put down. If you don't like nice packaging and a bit of flair of course you won't like an expensive wax! The nice smell isn't for the car it's for you dude lol, to make the use a more enjoyable experience. Same as anything nice, you have to spend a bit extra!
> Having used most waxes first hand I can say personally how it stacks up to others, but if I simply dismiss something cause it's cheap, or cause it's in a nice box, either way I may well miss out on a true treasure.
> 
> I'm just saying don't make your mind up on something without experimenting a little as you may miss out on something, that's all


I will discuss anything after all its a forum thats open to discussion. The only one I want to "try" is Glasur as everyone claims it is excellent on silver and white. Whilst other say sealants of which I have tried fk1000p. And found it a great product. Packaging is just that Packaging, its not going to influence me or make the product any better as its just aesthetics. Smell doesnt really bother me, its not as if I am going to lick the paint :lol: I dont believe I am missing out.


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I would have to disagree. Ive not used it and probably could never afford to but for £800 I would want it to protect my car for over a year


there is so much more to a wax then durability :thumb:


----------



## suspal

quattrogmbh said:


> I truly believe that after a certain price point, the rule of diminishing returns applies.
> 
> the question is, what is that price point


a swiss*** chemist suggested after £350:00 there was no real gain :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

In a word NO
Some have higher levals of canuba than others some come in stupid fancy wooden boxes with crushed silk lining ( like a coffin) others do the job cost a tenth of the price and come in plain jars.
5 quid jeans from asda 500 quid designer jeans you decide


----------



## RDB85

Saying that I did try Bouncer 22 which I really like. And not being a DJ fan this really impressed me. You could possibly be right I maybe missing out on a true treasure.


----------



## Nicholas

I do like £500 jeans


----------



## kempe

AllenF said:


> In a word NO
> Some have higher levals of canuba than others some come in stupid fancy wooden boxes with crushed silk lining ( like a coffin) others do the job cost a tenth of the price and come in plain jars.
> 5 quid jeans from asda 500 quid designer jeans you decide


I have had expensiv jeans I worked for a few of the big names. Ever heard of a company called RMC they have jeans that cost ££££££££ And they are some of the best jeans I have ever worn and I still have a pair that are years old and still look good :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

suspal said:


> a swiss*** chemist suggested after £350:00 there was no real gain :thumb:


Would the same be said for adding two layers. There is no real benefit other than making sure its even. I take my time when waxing I enjoy it, that why I only add one coat, also having to wait an hour to add a send is another reason as its usually dark :lol:


----------



## stangalang

RDB85 said:


> I will discuss anything after all its a forum thats open to discussion. The only one I want to "try" is Glasur as everyone claims it is excellent on silver and white. Whilst other say sealants of which I have tried fk1000p. And found it a great product. Packaging is just that Packaging, its not going to influence me or make the product any better as its just aesthetics. Smell doesnt really bother me, its not as if I am going to lick the paint :lol: I dont believe I am missing out.


Yeah mate that's fine, I agree. But what I am saying is that those things ARE part of the point. If you don't like it of course that's fair, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but to others it does. So saying they "are not" worth it is a gross generalistation, it's just you don't care for scent or packaging. 
Dude my fave lsp ever is wet diamond, it's not huge money or slick packaging, I'm not here fighting the expensive products corner, more the point you ask "why", people answer, you say "I don't care" therefore they are a rip off. It's horses for courses, I will always have a tub of fk pink wax or similar to hand, you can't **** with it lol!


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> there is so much more to a wax then durability :thumb:


Its not durability I care about I have collie 845 for that.


----------



## SimonBash

Personally I have used waxes/sealants from the likes of FK1000p / Nattys Blue to Vintage and CR.

My thoughts on a select few:

FK1000p - cracking all rounder as great on wheels also, good as a base for boutique waxes

Dodo Rainforest Rub / Hard Candy - pleasant enough, last 2 months on average

Blackfire Midnight Sun - very nice to use, packaged with Wet Diamond lasted 6 months

Glasur - have had multiple pots (bought/sold) - one of the best at around £100 IMO, epic water behaviour

Desire - like to use over a Tripple and Tough Coat base, very nice package good for 6 months plus

Shield - good allrounder, durable and nice to apply/remove - SV best bearing in mind price IMO

BOS - looks great for a few weeks, then oils are gone, then protection is gone after around 2 months total. Lovely to use though.

Crystal Rock - looks stunning on dark paints, bit dry for me, not worth the money but great to have just because you can:lol:

Vintage - definately adds a glow to well prepped paint, a joy to use, lovely experience but eye-wateringly expensive!

HTHs


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Deathstar said:


> I think a lot of it will be psychological, as the more you pay for something you expect it to be better, and you can make yourself think its better.
> 
> How many members use Simoniz Wax in that gold tin?
> 
> (TT)


I use it from time to time,have done for years,it sets like granite,and lasts for months on end


----------



## cheekymonkey

boyasaka said:


> I have not heard a bad word against collinite or fk1000p. Yet both cost under 20 quid. Maybe i should buy. A few dozen of tins . Get some super posh elegant tubs and little bags made with ribbons on and stick them on the American ebay and detailing sites for $300. Lol


so narrow minded mate firstly nether colli or fk1000 are a wax, not a true wax, they do have a place in the market but both are solvent heavy,not a pleasure to use and on bright and dark colour leave a poor finish compared to other product out there. the reason they cost what they do is down to being mass produced and using cheaper alternative ingredients


----------



## lowejackson

I think the diminishing returns start at about £10,000 per tin, above this I would consider it to be a niche wax and therefore would not use it very often.


----------



## RDB85

stangalang said:


> Yeah mate that's fine, I agree. But what I am saying is that those things ARE part of the point. If you don't like it of course that's fair, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but to others it does. So saying they "are not" worth it is a gross generalistation, it's just you don't care for scent or packaging.
> Dude my fave lsp ever is wet diamond, it's not huge money or slick packaging, I'm not here fighting the expensive products corner, more the point you ask "why", people answer, you say "I don't care" therefore they are a rip off. It's horses for courses, I will always have a tub of fk pink wax or similar to hand, you can't **** with it lol!


Ive got FK Pink Wax its brilliant! who makes Wet Diamond mate? Is it by Blackfire as I didnt rate their GEP & AFPP combo


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I will discuss anything after all its a forum thats open to discussion. The only one I want to "try" is Glasur as everyone claims it is excellent on silver and white. Whilst other say sealants of which I have tried fk1000p. And found it a great product. Packaging is just that Packaging, its not going to influence me or make the product any better as its just aesthetics. Smell doesnt really bother me, its not as if I am going to lick the paint :lol: I dont believe I am missing out.


fk1000 is not a sealant its a hybrid it contains nuba :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

SimonBash said:


> Personally I have used waxes/sealants from the likes of FK1000p / Nattys Blue to Vintage and CR.
> 
> My thoughts on a select few:
> 
> FK1000p - cracking all rounder as great on wheels also, good as a base for boutique waxes
> 
> Dodo Rainforest Rub / Hard Candy - pleasant enough, last 2 months on average
> 
> Blackfire Midnight Sun - very nice to use, packaged with Wet Diamond lasted 6 months
> 
> Glasur - have had multiple pots (bought/sold) - one of the best at around £100 IMO, epic water behaviour
> 
> Desire - like to use over a Tripple and Tough Coat base, very nice package good for 6 months plus
> 
> Shield - good allrounder, durable and nice to apply/remove - SV best bearing in mind price IMO
> 
> BOS - looks great for a few weeks, then oils are gone, then protection is gone after around 2 months total. Lovely to use though.
> 
> Crystal Rock - looks stunning on dark paints, bit dry for me, not worth the money but great to have just because you can:lol:
> 
> Vintage - definately adds a glow to well prepped paint, a joy to use, lovely experience but eye-wateringly expensive!
> 
> HTHs


Thanks Simon. I value your opinion based on the above


----------



## cheekymonkey

AllenF said:


> In a word NO
> Some have higher levals of canuba than others some come in stupid fancy wooden boxes with crushed silk lining ( like a coffin) others do the job cost a tenth of the price and come in plain jars.
> 5 quid jeans from asda 500 quid designer jeans you decide


you can have the asda jeans i'll have the other :lol::lol:


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> fk1000 is not a sealant its a hybrid it contains nuba :thumb:


I know its contains nuba. Its just most class it as a sealant and websites like CYC have it in the sealant section


----------



## dave955

Packaging and smell is all part of what I like from a wax so will always pay more for this


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Its not durability I care about I have collie 845 for that.


you said you would want cr to last a year now you say its not durability you care about :tumbleweed:

845 is a sealant not a wax


----------



## kempe

cheekymonkey said:


> you said you would want ck to last a year now you say its not durability you care about :tumbleweed:
> 
> 845 is a sealant not a wax


mmmmmm I missed that one :lol:


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Would the same be said for adding two layers. There is no real benefit other than making sure its even. I take my time when waxing I enjoy it, that why I only add one coat, also having to wait an hour to add a send is another reason as its usually dark :lol:


again with good waxes there is more depth and wetness from 2/3 coats then just 1


----------



## cheekymonkey

kempe said:


> mmmmmm I missed that one :lol:


i didnt :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> you said you would want cr to last a year now you say its not durability you care about :tumbleweed:
> 
> 845 is a sealant not a wax


No I am saying that if you where to spend £800 on a wax I would want it to last a year or more seeing as its so expensive. How is 845 a sealant


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> again with good waxes there is more depth and wetness from 2/3 coats then just 1


But surely the depth comes from what is present under the wax


----------



## RDB85

But if you wanted durability I am sure most people would use collie wax


----------



## karl_liverpool

RDB85 said:


> But surely the depth comes from what is present under the wax


Not all the time. Some waxes and sealants have filling properties which will reduce the appearance of swirls and make the paint look better than it is.


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I know its contains nuba. Its just most class it as a sealant and websites like CYC have it in the sealant section


how much nuba does it contain


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> how much nuba does it contain


I dont know but I am quite sure you will tell me


----------



## RDB85




----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> But if you wanted durability I am sure most people would use collie wax


no not me there are better and safer sealants out there and that is what colli is a sealant.
I think what you need to do is resurch your product more and dont take what you read on the tin as being the hole truth :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I dont know but I am quite sure you will tell me


no i wont :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kempe

cheekymonkey said:


> no i wont :lol::lol::lol:


Tease


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> no not me there are better and safer sealants out there and that is what colli is a sealant.
> I think what you need to do is resurch your product more and dont take what you read on the tin as being the hole truth :thumb:


I dont thats what MSDS Sheets are for :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> But surely the depth comes from what is present under the wax


90% comes from good prep on say a red car you put 1 coat of vic concours and it will look awsome. Add another coat and theres a bit more depth and a little wetter


----------



## karl_liverpool

Come on guys let's not turn this into baiting and arguments the op makes a good point but it just changes the tone of the forum when ppl start picking at someone for not knowing everything. 

And after all there is not one of us on here who know everything.


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I dont thats what MSDS Sheets are for :thumb:


even better if you read the colli 1 you will see its not as friendly as others


----------



## RDB85

karl_liverpool said:


> Come on guys let's not turn this into baiting and arguments the op makes a good point but it just changes the tone of the forum when ppl start picking at someone for not knowing everything.
> 
> And after all there is not one of us on here who know everything.


Some people seem to think they do................:lol:


----------



## kempe

karl_liverpool said:


> Come on guys let's not turn this into baiting and arguments the op makes a good point but it just changes the tone of the forum when ppl start picking at someone for not knowing everything.
> 
> And after all there is not one of us on here who know everything.


I wouldnt say picking but the op was asking if they are worth it, Its an open forum people are going to have different minds on this type of thing as long as it dont turn in to a slanging match its ok


----------



## RDB85

Some say its worth is some dont. I suppose I will have to try and find out. But a sample of say CR is £150 for 50ml and I simply cant afford that.


----------



## cheekymonkey

karl_liverpool said:


> Come on guys let's not turn this into baiting and arguments the op makes a good point but it just changes the tone of the forum when ppl start picking at someone for not knowing everything.
> 
> And after all there is not one of us on here who know everything.


from what i read he had made his mind up before he started the thread. a bit pointless if he isn't going to listen to what others opinions are imo


----------



## RDB85

I am under the assumption that they are not worth it and that was my general opinion. I also cannot afford them being the other. So I simply wanted to know if they are and if they are not worth it. If they are why and if not why not. Simon gave me a list ranging from budget to really expensive and gave his reasons which I valued


----------



## R0B

Depends on your view of what is expensive and what you look for in what you buy.

Ive had loads of waxes over the years, most expensive was Crystal Rock.

Didnt rate it at all for the price and sold it to matt(Stangalang) who did rate it.

Goes to show...... two people two different opinions of the same expensive wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Some say its worth is some dont. I suppose I will have to try and find out. But a sample of say CR is £150 for 50ml and I simply cant afford that.


alot of us cant, other cant justify paying that sort of money on a wax, doesn't mean its wrong for those who can afford it.To answer you question is something like CR worth its money I dont know i havent used it, if them that are, enjoy it then good for them its there money and who am i to tell them how they can spend it


----------



## AllenF

Ok lets try this
For sale 
06 plate black mondeo mint condition all elec air con alloys £3000
OR 
06 plate black mondeo mint condition all elec air con alloys waxed with the whole tin of £3000 a tin wax bargain at only £6000
Mmmmmmm it doesnt work does it
Its not how much something costs its
A what it looks like
B how its used ( ie base condition etc)


----------



## karl_liverpool

R0B said:


> Depends on your view of what is expensive and what you look for in what you buy.
> 
> Ive had loads of waxes over the years, most expensive was Crystal Rock.
> 
> Didnt rate it at all for the price and sold it to matt(Stangalang) who did rate it.
> 
> Goes to show...... two people two different opinions of the same expensive wax.


As they say, opinions are like **** holes everyone has one. Lol


----------



## cheekymonkey

AllenF said:


> Ok lets try this
> For sale
> 06 plate black mondeo mint condition all elec air con alloys £3000
> OR
> 06 plate black mondeo mint condition all elec air con alloys waxed with the whole tin of £3000 a tin wax bargain at only £6000
> Mmmmmmm it doesnt work does it
> Its not how much something costs its
> A what it looks like
> B how its used ( ie base condition etc)


thats silly you cant put 30 coats of wax on 1 car 3 at the most


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> I am under the assumption that they are not worth it and that was my general opinion. I also cannot afford them being the other. So I simply wanted to know if they are and if they are not worth it. If they are why and if not why not. Simon gave me a list ranging from budget to really expensive and gave his reasons which I valued


Thats the thing on here you have groups

1) like the budget products nothing wrong with them

2) The guys who like the top end stuff nothing wrong there

3) The people who dont care as long as it does the job

4) the people who want the next big thing taking it to the next level

Nothing wrong with any of them but people are going to have different views and everyone needs to understand what one person likes the next might not .

People sometimes have to stick to a budget as they cant afford to spend loads on stuff but at the end of the day we are all here for one thing

To have fun and spread the word of detailing


----------



## RDB85

I am not telling anyone how to spend their money far from it. Well maybe if you lived off the state and where spending my tax money on wax then yes. But that's a whole different argument not suitable for this forum


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> thats silly you cant put 30 coats of wax on 1 car 3 at the most


Marc from HD put 50 layers of Z2 so why not 30 coats of wax


----------



## chrisc

Think people are missing the point and trying to make you look a fool.
His question is
Is it worth the money not it smells nice and makes me go weak at the knees when rubbing it on my paintwork.
Cost wise is it worth the extra for what it does :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

R0B said:


> Depends on your view of what is expensive and what you look for in what you buy.
> 
> Ive had loads of waxes over the years, most expensive was Crystal Rock.
> 
> Didnt rate it at all for the price and sold it to matt(Stangalang) who did rate it.
> 
> Goes to show...... two people two different opinions of the same expensive wax.


Lol rob I think we both felt the same in truth. It's gone now, and it won't be replaced. It's a nice wax, better than bos, but not worth it's price tag. I say that when compared to other waxes of similar "range" But then, I've not been blown away with ANY of the sv range if I'm honest.


----------



## RDB85

chrisc said:


> Think people are missing the point and trying to make you look a fool.
> His question is
> Is it worth the money not it smells nice and makes me go weak at the knees when rubbing it on my paintwork.
> Cost wise is it worth the extra for what it does :thumb:


Thanks Chris. Straight to the point :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Marc from HD put 50 layers of Z2 so why not 30 coats of wax


z2 is a sealant and each coat bonds to the previous coat, wax just sits on top of the previous coat, so after after 2/3 coats the wax is just removed when buffed off


----------



## RDB85

I can see the point of an expensive wax from a Detailers point as they are getting paid to do a professional job so they will use high end products. A valeter on the other hand would never use an expensive wax. Not any that I know


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> z2 is a sealant and each coat bonds to the previous coat, wax just sits on top of the previous coat, so after after 2/3 coats the wax is just removed when buffed off


Not doubting you but has that been proven


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> I can see the point of an expensive wax from a Detailers point as they are getting paid to do a professional job so they will use high end products. A valeter on the other hand would never use an expensive wax. Not any that I know


I didnt know we were talking from a valeters point of view?


----------



## stangalang

kempe said:


> Thats the thing on here you have groups
> 
> 1) like the budget products nothing wrong with them
> 
> 2) The guys who like the top end stuff nothing wrong there
> 
> 3) The people who dont care as long as it does the job
> 
> 4) the people who want the next big thing taking it to the next level
> 
> Nothing wrong with any of them but people are going to have different views and everyone needs to understand what one person likes the next might not .
> 
> People sometimes have to stick to a budget as they cant afford to spend loads on stuff but at the end of the day we are all here for one thing
> 
> To have fun and spread the word of detailing


See I see myself as ALL of the above. I try EVERYTHING so I can speak from experience and give an informed view point. NOTHING gets persecuted due to it's expensive price tag or cheap packaging. I try it all and keep what I deem worthy. I really feel this is the way to be, if honesty is important for opinion


----------



## RDB85

stangalang said:


> Lol rob I think we both felt the same in truth. It's gone now, and it won't be replaced. It's a nice wax, better than bos, but not worth it's price tag. I say that when compared to other waxes of similar "range" But then, I've not been blown away with ANY of the sv range if I'm honest.


So based on that you would say that waxes in those price ranges didnt impress you? Can I ask why


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Not doubting you but has that been proven


yep :thumb:


----------



## kempe

stangalang said:


> See I see myself as ALL of the above. I try EVERYTHING so I can speak from experience and give an informed view point. NOTHING gets persecuted due to it's expensive price tag or cheap packaging. I try it all and keep what I deem worthy. I really feel this is the way to be, if honesty is important for opinion


Thats good :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> I didnt know we were talking from a valeters point of view?


Where not. I am just saying that a detailer who is doing a paint correction will use a high end wax rather as the customer expects it


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> yep :thumb:


By who?


----------



## kempe

All I can say is I hope RDB85 you dont feel like you have been attacked in any way but there are alot of people on here that have strong minds on what they like, Its not a bad thing but no one like to feel like that what they think is wrong. I respect your view on this topic but expensive waxes are worth it  sorry couldnt help it :lol:


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> Where not. I am just saying that a detailer who is doing a paint correction will use a high end wax rather as the customer expects it


But thats reflected in the price of the service is it not


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> All I can say is I hope RDB85 you dont feel like you have been attacked in any way but there are alot of people on here that have strong minds on what they like, Its not a bad thing but no one like to feel like that what they think is wrong. I respect your view on this topic but expensive waxes are worth it  sorry couldnt help it :lol:


I dont :wave:


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I am not telling anyone how to spend their money far from it. Well maybe if you lived off the state and where spending my tax money on wax then yes. But that's a whole different argument not suitable for this forum


some of them living on the state have to due to things out of there control such as disability's. these people have paid the same taxes as you. if they want to buy a wax or anything else i think they are entitled to do so.


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> I dont :wave:


Good


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> But thats reflected in the price of the service is it not


But they could use a cheaper wax. How would the customer know.........


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> some of them living on the state have to due to things out of there control such as disability's. these people have paid the same taxes as you. if they want to buy a wax or anything else i think they are entitled to do so.


I mean the one who live off the state and are able to work, and choose not too :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

cheekymonkey said:


> thats silly you cant put 30 coats of wax on 1 car 3 at the most


Its only three coats
It was only a small sample pot 30ml max......


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I mean the one who live off the state and are able to work, and choose not too :thumb:


:thumb: agree with that


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> But they could use a cheaper wax. How would the customer know.........


Alot of them like to see the wax before its put on if done at there house and alot of the pros if not all of them would never put a cheap wax when they have requested a expensive one as there job is on the line :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash

RDB85 said:


> Marc from HD put 50 layers of Z2 so why not 30 coats of wax


Of course he did mate.......:lol:


----------



## kempe

cheekymonkey said:


> :thumb: agree with that


Same here but some people dont have a choice to


----------



## cheekymonkey

AllenF said:


> Its only three coats
> It was only a small sample pot 30ml max......


you can get 6/7 coats out of a 30ml pot  wow thats 1 expensive wax if a 30ml is 3000 :lol::lol:


----------



## stangalang

RDB85 said:


> So based on that you would say that waxes in those price ranges didnt impress you? Can I ask why


No no, IT didn't impress me :thumb: It was incredibly easy to use, I mean you could spoon it on and buff it off easy, not like with say fk1000. It was pretty slick, decent water behaviour and had a nice shimmer. But I would rather use midnight sun as daft as it sounds, similar aesthetics and regardless of what some say, similar durability. I've been let down by most sv products. Both rob and I agree bos (best of show) is vastly over priced, you can get a wax that offers the same looks, ease of use and microbial durability for a fraction of the cost (r222 concours). 
So as I say, some of the expensive waxes are genuine rip offs, relying heavily on their name. Others are genuine pleasures, surprising even, raceglaze black label or ********** number one for example. It's just a question of treating every one as an equal and giving it the oportuntity to impress you, or let you down.


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> Alot of them like to see the wax before its put on if done at there house and alot of the pros if not all of them would never put a cheap wax when they have requested a expensive one as there job is on the line :thumb:


Yeah but I bet some have showed the customer a tub of BOS and gave them some marketing BS then applied a cheaper wax. PS I AM NOT HAVING A GO AT ANY PROS BEFORE ANYONE STARTS!!


----------



## S3kel

I love swiisvax sheild , easy to apply ,buff off and love the smell ,durbility and long lasting shine


----------



## cheekymonkey

kempe said:


> Same here but some people dont have a choice to


so right and unfortunately they get tared with the same brush as those who wont work


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> Yeah but I bet some have showed the customer a tub of BOS and gave them some marketing BS then applied a cheaper wax. PS I AM NOT HAVING A GO AT ANY PROS BEFORE ANYONE STARTS!!


I hope they havent :lol:


----------



## RDB85

stangalang said:


> No no, IT didn't impress me :thumb: It was incredibly easy to use, I mean you could spoon it on and buff it off easy, not like with say fk1000. It was pretty slick, decent water behaviour and had a nice shimmer. But I would rather use midnight sun as daft as it sounds, similar aesthetics and regardless of what some say, similar durability. I've been let down by most sv products. Both rob and I agree bos (best of show) is vastly over priced, you can get a wax that offers the same looks, ease of use and microbial durability for a fraction of the cost (r222 concours).
> So as I say, some of the expensive waxes are genuine rip offs, relying heavily on their name. Others are genuine pleasures, surprising even, raceglaze black label or ********** number one for example. It's just a question of treating every one as an equal and giving it the oportuntity to impress you, or let you down.


R222 is more of a show wax from my understanding as ive seen a lot say that durability only lasts a short while. Might be good for summer then


----------



## kempe

cheekymonkey said:


> so right and unfortunately they get tared with the same brush as those who wont work


My dad is one has had 5 heart attacks can walk up stairs without getting out of breath but there going to cut his money ( what little money he gets) As they say he can work? he cant get a mobilty car as he can walk I think its 15 feet rubbish


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> My dad is one has had 5 heart attacks can walk up stairs without getting out of breath but there going to cut his money ( what little money he gets) As they say he can work? he cant get a mobilty car as he can walk I think its 15 feet rubbish


Sorry to hear that mate.


----------



## putzie

i tend to only use cheap waxes and now buy almost all my stuff from a car valeters supplier , think i pay about £6 a liter and would be even less if i bought in larger quantities but i also like to try different ones hence only buying a liter at a time , is probably still better than the £15-20 a bottle of polish you get in halfrauds though


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate.


Yeah I know but its one of those things we just get on with :thumb:


----------



## AllenF

Bring back the best wax in the workd EVER any old timers like me that worked the bays YEARS ago will have to agree
Auto glyms exibition paste.
Green hard paste applied with damp cotton wool under showroom lights absolutly fantastic couldnt TOUCH it with anything else. All the undertakers used to use it about three times a day. ( yes three times a day)
Trouble is it was water based and the slightest bit of moisture it was gone but shine wise you just could not fault this stuff even today with the new stuff it was easy on leave it a couple of hours and buff off it dried like dust that just evaporated.


----------



## stangalang

RDB85 said:


> R222 is more of a show wax from my understanding as ive seen a lot say that durability only lasts a short while. Might be good for summer then


Yes, exactly the same as bos, only about a fifth of the price lol. It's good for shows as it's proper easy and forgiving.

All of the Victoria waxes are worth playing with. Genuine "waxes" at a bargain price


----------



## RDB85

AllenF said:


> Bring back the best wax in the workd EVER any old timers like me that worked the bays YEARS ago will have to agree
> Auto glyms exibition paste.
> Green hard paste applied with damp cotton wool under showroom lights absolutly fantastic couldnt TOUCH it with anything else. All the undertakers used to use it about three times a day. ( yes three times a day)
> Trouble is it was water based and the slightest bit of moisture it was gone but shine wise you just could not fault this stuff even today with the new stuff it was easy on leave it a couple of hours and buff off it dried like dust that just evaporated.


Bet you have got some somewhere mate :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

Lets not forget the cheap waxes that are bottled up and rebranded as expensive waxes, even a shock outing on DW and a mass exodus of a brand


----------



## cheekymonkey

kempe said:


> My dad is one has had 5 heart attacks can walk up stairs without getting out of breath but there going to cut his money ( what little money he gets) As they say he can work? he cant get a mobilty car as he can walk I think its 15 feet rubbish


this is where its wrong, its the idol b*st*rds who have coursed this, yet it will be them that needs the help that looses out. Now a days its not whats wrong with you its if you know how to play the system.


----------



## RDB85

WashMitt said:


> Lets not forget the cheap waxes that are bottled up and rebranded as expensive waxes, even a shock outing on DW and a mass exodus of a brand


Your right there. Could open a can of worms and some lawsuits of not careful :thumb:


----------



## TheMilko2905

Don't suppose you'll be making an investment in this wax then.....

http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/car-care/luxury-car-wax/emperor

£9800.00

That's worth more than my car. Lol


----------



## kempe

TheMilko2905 said:


> Don't suppose you'll be making an investment in this wax then.....
> 
> http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/car-care/luxury-car-wax/emperor
> 
> £9800.00
> 
> That's worth more than my car. Lol


There is a more expensive one thn that


----------



## RDB85

TheMilko2905 said:


> Don't suppose you'll be making an investment in this wax then.....
> 
> http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/car-care/luxury-car-wax/emperor
> 
> £9800.00
> 
> That's worth more than my car. Lol


Erm £9800.00 :lol: 5-6 week waiting list :doublesho:


----------



## kempe

There is one for £24,000 and iirc there was one for £1,000,000


----------



## WashMitt

RDB85 said:


> Your right there. Could open a can of worms and some lawsuits of not careful :thumb:


Ok, to clarify that's my opinion and not representative of the views of the website it's posted on


----------



## kempe

WashMitt said:


> Ok, to clarify that's my opinion and not representative of the views of the website it's posted on


Nice save there :thumb:

He is a good man, he is a good man :lol:


----------



## TheMilko2905

kempe said:


> There is a more expensive one thn that


:doublesho:doublesho

J.H.C.

A wax that costs more than £10k?

I wouldn't dare use it. Imagine dropping that pot and getting bits of Tarmac and gravel in it.

Then having to tell the misses, that you've got to buy another pot cus it contaminated. Lol


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> Nice save there :thumb:
> 
> He is a good man, he is a good man :lol:


He is indeed nice save :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

stangalang said:


> Yes, exactly the same as bos, only about a fifth of the price lol. It's good for shows as it's proper easy and forgiving.
> 
> All of the Victoria waxes are worth playing with. Genuine "waxes" at a bargain price


i love vic waxes infact just waiting for the hybrid to be delivered, the r222 blue top is great as said.


----------



## RDB85

TheMilko2905 said:


> :doublesho:doublesho
> 
> J.H.C.
> 
> A wax that costs more than £10k?
> 
> I wouldn't dare use it. Imagine dropping that pot and getting bits of Tarmac and gravel in it.
> 
> Then having to tell the misses, that you've got to buy another pot cus it contaminated. Lol


The pots probably made of toughen glass, more like it would put a hole in your driveway :lol:


----------



## kempe

RDB85 said:


> The pots probably made of toughen glass, more like it would put a hole in your driveway :lol:


Marble pot


----------



## TheMilko2905

kempe said:


> There is one for £24,000 and iirc there was one for £1,000,000


Everyone to their own, I'll stick to my DJ, Bouncers & poor boys until I drop lucky on the euro roll over.


----------



## cheekymonkey

WashMitt said:


> Lets not forget the cheap waxes that are bottled up and rebranded as expensive waxes, even a shock outing on DW and a mass exodus of a brand


i missed that one pm me the details :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> i love vic waxes infact just waiting for the hybrid to be delivered, the r222 blue top is great as said.


I may try a Vics wax, both cars are white and silver.


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Your right there. Could open a can of worms and some lawsuits of not careful :thumb:


i love worms and loooooooooook real goood in a lawsuit :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## TheMilko2905

kempe said:


> Marble pot


Apparently the pot is made from a piece of titanium. Where i thought was a semi precious non ferrous metal


----------



## RDB85

kempe said:


> Marble pot


Pretty strong then :thumb:


----------



## stangalang

http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...s/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content

BOOM!


----------



## shinyporsche

RDB85 said:


> Its wax, not an aftershave or a perfume, I am sure you car wont mind what it smells like.:lol: I dont really care about a crystal jar as its just a jar at the end of the day. You dont really believe that hand poured market BS do you, only boutique wax are poured by hand. All wax are poured by hand even the cheap ones, yeah the cheaper ones have a chemical smell ie. Collie wax but its wax.


Even if you're choosing FK1000p over Turtle Wax or Collinite 476 over Natty's Paste you're still making buying decisions based on the same process. You're choosing a product mostly by brand or image rather than the tiny difference in actual physical product.

It's all relative too. If you have a motor worth £1000 and you spend £20 on a wax, that's equivalent to the top-end BMW or porsche owner spending £2000.


----------



## stangalang

RDB85 said:


> I may try a Vics wax, both cars are white and silver.


Everyone goes for concours (red), but collectors is equally as good. I also prefer chaos to mayhem if looking at the hybrid ones :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

stangalang said:


> http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...s/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content
> 
> BOOM!


:lol:


----------



## TheMilko2905

stangalang said:


> http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...s/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content
> 
> BOOM!


Surely, the gold flakes will induce swirls. So you have to use AG SRP on top of it, to hide them. Lol


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I may try a Vics wax, both cars are white and silver.


well worth a try and a bargain of a price


----------



## RDB85

shinyporsche said:


> Even if you're choosing FK1000p over Turtle Wax or Collinite 476 over Natty's Paste you're still making buying decisions based on the same process. You're choosing a product mostly by brand or image rather than the tiny difference in actual physical product.
> 
> It's all relative too. If you have a motor worth £1000 and you spend £20 on a wax, that's equivalent to the top-end BMW or porsche owner spending £2000.


I can use 1000P on wheels and glass too so saves on the £££


----------



## AllenF

RDB85 said:


> Bet you have got some somewhere mate :thumb:


I wish i ran out about ten years ago then they stopped production ... ( would easily win at waxstock the swirl police would be scratching there heads over it. Its one of those that unless you used it you cant comprehend it


----------



## RDB85

AllenF said:


> I wish i ran out about ten years ago then they stopped production ... ( would easily win at waxstock the swirl police would be scratching there heads over it. Its one of those that unless you used it you cant comprehend it


Sounds interesting


----------



## cheekymonkey

stangalang said:


> http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...s/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content
> 
> BOOM!


they have a cheaper one coming out next year for people like us its got corn flakes in it :lol:


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> well worth a try and a bargain of a price


Which would you go for use on white & silver cars


----------



## cheekymonkey

stangalang said:


> Everyone goes for concours (red), but collectors is equally as good. I also prefer chaos to mayhem if looking at the hybrid ones :thumb:


got the collectors very underrated, not tried chaos or mayham.


----------



## TheMilko2905

cheekymonkey said:


> they have a cheaper one coming out next year for people like us its got corn flakes in it :lol:


One word only........

SUPERB :thumb:


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> they have a cheaper one coming out next year for people like us its got corn flakes in it :lol:


They could use Frosties. The sugar will make the paint all sparkly.


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> Which would you go for use on white & silver cars


i would say the new hybrid would be best', but out of the 2 waxes collectors would be more suitable. not tried chaos and mayham so cant comment on them


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> I can use 1000P on wheels and glass too so saves on the £££


you can just dont put it on your windscreen


----------



## cheekymonkey

AllenF said:


> I wish i ran out about ten years ago then they stopped production ... ( would easily win at waxstock the swirl police would be scratching there heads over it. Its one of those that unless you used it you cant comprehend it


i wouldn't mind scratching there head over it


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> you can just dont put it on your windscreen


I know I got told that when I bought it :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

TheMilko2905 said:


> Don't suppose you'll be making an investment in this wax then.....
> 
> http://www.mitchellandking.com/luxurycarcare/car-care/luxury-car-wax/emperor
> 
> £9800.00
> 
> That's worth more than my car. Lol


Did anyone else read this and think.... Thanks for the chemistry lesson but you've told me sweet fa about the wax :lol:


----------



## RDB85

Spoony said:


> Did anyone else read this and think.... Thanks for the chemistry lesson but you've told me sweet fa about the wax :lol:


I know they could of just added it to an MSDS sheet with a Click Here link


----------



## TopSport+

I want to buy CR but te price is... But this is CR and he must costs like this


----------



## RDB85

Someone told me that SW inflate their wax prices nearly every year


----------



## Car Key

Spoony said:


> Did anyone else read this and think.... Thanks for the chemistry lesson but you've told me sweet fa about the wax :lol:


Smoke and mirrors, and massive margins.

The people buying into these boutique waxes, seem happy enough, and the those making the waxes, seem happy enough, laughing all the way to the bank, so I guess everyone's happy at the end of the day.

For everyone else, there's a long list of waxes/sealants which do everything you could possibly want from an LSP, and they're all under £40.


----------



## RDB85

Car Key said:


> Smoke and mirrors, and massive margins.
> 
> The people buying into these boutique waxes, seem happy enough, and the those making the waxes, seem happy enough, laughing all the way to the bank, so I guess everyone's happy at the end of the day.
> 
> For everyone else, there's a long list of waxes/sealants which do everything you could possibly want from an LSP, and they're all under £40.


 :wave: Sounds just what I want. Care to list them :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead

Spoony said:


> Did anyone else read this and think.... Thanks for the chemistry lesson but you've told me sweet fa about the wax :lol:


Why would a company selling wax only promote the box it comes in? Maybe I'm missing the point but it's the WAX I want to know about. I don't really care what it comes in and I certainly would not want to pay several thousand quid for the privilege. I just don't get it. Who gets sucked in by this? Would you spend 40 quid on a bottle of Fairy Liquid if it came in a nice box?! Maybe I'm a bit cynical unless you're going to stick that lump of titanium on your bonnet to show everyone the wonderful lustre in the finishing and the spangly hinges, what's the point?


----------



## WashMitt

Spoony said:


> Did anyone else read this and think.... Thanks for the chemistry lesson but you've told me sweet fa about the wax :lol:


Jesus Christ guys it's blended using one of the rarest oils in the world, honestly what more do you need to know!!!!

It's money well spent if you ask me, I'd get some but I use rocking horse sh1t on my car, it keeps away all contaminates.


----------



## boyasaka

Car Key said:


> Smoke and mirrors, and massive margins.
> 
> The people buying into these boutique waxes, seem happy enough, and the those making the waxes, seem happy enough, laughing all the way to the bank, so I guess everyone's happy at the end of the day.
> 
> For everyone else, there's a long list of waxes/sealants which do everything you could possibly want from an LSP, and they're all under £40.


At last the truth word for word


----------



## Bulkhead

Just had a quick look at their website to try to find the rarest of oils used in this. No info on that or, to that matter, much else. Lots of info, however, on the quality of crystal and silver used in the packaging. Also advertising the world's most expensive car shampoo. Surely they should be pushing for the world's 'best' car shampoo and not one that may be inferior to others but costs more?! I could say I have made the worlds most expensive biscuit if I skip the chocolate chips and replace them with diamonds and pearls. However, it probably wouldn't dunk too well in a nice cuppa. I don't want to single out M&K but their website does contain 99% marketing and very little information as to the actual products. It's a well-know fact that perfume bottles cost more than the actual perfume but some wax companies have taken that idea and run with it.


----------



## RDB85

Car Key said:


> Smoke and mirrors, and massive margins.
> 
> The people buying into these boutique waxes, seem happy enough, and the those making the waxes, seem happy enough, laughing all the way to the bank, so I guess everyone's happy at the end of the day.
> 
> For everyone else, there's a long list of waxes/sealants which do everything you could possibly want from an LSP, and they're all under £40.


********** Answer :thumb:


----------



## willwander

M&K's cardinal wax "is born on an 1850's writing bureau."

I can't comment on their wax but some of the writing (and grammar) on their web site is truly terrible. It made me giggle.


----------



## mkv

Anyone prepared to pay any price for any product, no matter what the cost, without checking out its ingredients and its advantages must like wasting their money.
Do your homework, if the info isnt available then call/email and ask.

Im not into gimmicks or fancy packaging and marketing. If I pay good money for a product, its beacause it works. 

It gets me thinking...Why dont these "so called" top end waxes only come in fancy packaging?...Why dont they sell the same wax in plain, inexpensive containers as an option at a cheaper price?
Could it be they are only interested in the extra cost and not the actual product. It could still be an exclusive or limited edition wax, just in cheaper packaging. Good luck to them, if they can get away with it.

Steve


----------



## ShiningScotsman

RDB85 said:


> I would have to disagree. Ive not used it and probably could never afford to but for £800 I would want it to protect my car for over a year


For 800 quid I could buy a bloody car and clean it with contents from my kitchen cupboards whilst restoring and protecting my trim with sandwich spreads ....

Point being your efforts should be in proportion.... I have never seen a thread where someone is applying peanut butter to the trim of a lambo and I have never seen a thread where someone is reviewing a 1k wax on a 2or 3k car....its all about proportions and what suits and hopefully common sense....I can coat my car in chip fat tonight and capture some great beading shots.....bet its durable as hell as well and cost me next to nothing but is it worthy???


----------



## RDB85

mkv said:


> Anyone prepared to pay any price for any product, no matter what the cost, without checking out its ingredients and its advantages must like wasting their money.
> Do your homework, if the info isnt available then call/email and ask.
> 
> Im not into gimmicks or fancy packaging and marketing. If I pay good money for a product, its beacause it works.
> 
> It gets me thinking...Why dont these "so called" top end waxes only come in fancy packaging?...Why dont they sell the same wax in plain, inexpensive containers as an option at a cheaper price?
> Could it be they are only interested in the extra cost and not the actual product. It could still be an exclusive or limited edition wax, just in cheaper packaging. Good luck to them, if they can get away with it.
> 
> Steve


Well said Steve


----------



## RDB85

ShiningScotsman said:


> For 800 quid I could buy a bloody car and clean it with contents from my kitchen cupboards whilst restoring and protecting my trim with sandwich spreads ....
> 
> Point being your efforts should be in proportion.... I have never seen a thread where someone is applying peanut butter to the trim of a lambo and I have never seen a thread where someone is reviewing a 1k wax on a 2or 3k car....its all about proportions and what suits and hopefully common sense....I can coat my car in chip fat tonight and capture some great beading shots.....bet its durable as hell as well and cost me next to nothing but is it worthy???


That was my other point you can get a car for that price also this http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...s/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content you could get a property abroad somewhere for that


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> That was my other point you can get a car for that price also this http://www.polishangel.co.uk/collec...s/goldfinger-goldwax-23-75-karat-gold-content you could get a property abroad somewhere for that


but the people who will buy this already have property abroad, they live in a different world to use. Something like this wax is just for bragging rights, how many cars have real gold wax on it


----------



## cheekymonkey

mkv said:


> Anyone prepared to pay any price for any product, no matter what the cost, without checking out its ingredients and its advantages must like wasting their money.
> Do your homework, if the info isnt available then call/email and ask.
> 
> Im not into gimmicks or fancy packaging and marketing. If I pay good money for a product, its beacause it works.
> 
> It gets me thinking...Why dont these "so called" top end waxes only come in fancy packaging?...Why dont they sell the same wax in plain, inexpensive containers as an option at a cheaper price?
> Could it be they are only interested in the extra cost and not the actual product. It could still be an exclusive or limited edition wax, just in cheaper packaging. Good luck to them, if they can get away with it.
> 
> Steve


with some makers you can find what goes in it , infact m&k work with an individual to make a wax for them. you choose every thing about it colour smell amount of nuba and what it comes in. that personal service is different to say bos or CR where someone else has the same as you


----------



## cheekymonkey

willwander said:


> M&K's cardinal wax "is born on an 1850's writing bureau."
> 
> I can't comment on their wax but some of the writing (and grammar) on their web site is truly terrible. It made me giggle.


you get no protection or shine from grammar :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey

mkv said:


> Anyone prepared to pay any price for any product, no matter what the cost, without checking out its ingredients and its advantages must like wasting their money.
> Do your homework, if the info isnt available then call/email and ask.
> 
> Im not into gimmicks or fancy packaging and marketing. If I pay good money for a product, its beacause it works.
> 
> It gets me thinking...Why dont these "so called" top end waxes only come in fancy packaging?...Why dont they sell the same wax in plain, inexpensive containers as an option at a cheaper price?
> Could it be they are only interested in the extra cost and not the actual product. It could still be an exclusive or limited edition wax, just in cheaper packaging. Good luck to them, if they can get away with it.
> 
> Steve


so what do you use and whats in it


----------



## willwander

cheekymonkey said:


> you get no protection or shine from grammar :thumb:


I doubt the writing bureau makes much difference either :lol:


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> but the people who will buy this already have property abroad, they live in a different world to use. Something like this wax is just for bragging rights, how many cars have real gold wax on it


True. I would like a property abroad though if I had the cash


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> True. I would like a property abroad though if I had the cash


me as well then buy a big dining table and wax it with gold


----------



## Prism Detailing

I used to have Swissvax CR, i loved it, smelled amazing, fantastic gloss enhancement an very durable BUT my main reason for having it was the durability and it was a selling point. Now I use the likes of Gtechniq or Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body if i want to promote durability.

I did a test with another detailer on here (wont mention names), the test was between SV CR and DJ PHP, one costing £600 the other £40 IIRC and asked him to tell me what is what....he tested for (in his visual opinion) gloss, fleck popping, beading, sheeting etc....He thought the panels done by the £60 DJ PHP was actually the £600 CR....What im highlighting here is people say its all in the prep, but these are not the only factors with a wax, when your looking at the likes of popping fleck or the water behaviour.

The main difference is when it get 6 months down the line....or further, which one is still the best !?!


----------



## dubber

21 pages Jesus bet he wishes he hadn't asked. :doublesho


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Lol,nearly 3500 views as well


----------



## dubber

This was done with a budget wax. Autosmart platinum. Granted I did a lot of prep but here....


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yep nice dubber,it's all about the prep


----------



## PugIain

Expensive waxes are worth it if you like to tell easily impressed people what you use.
If however you're quite happy with the performance of a cheaper wax, then use that instead. Megs #16 is a great wax for about £12, is a £200 wax better?
No, it costs £200 and it's going to wear off just the same.


----------



## shinyporsche

cheekymonkey said:


> you get no protection or shine from grammar :thumb:


"Our formulations have underwent a long development program"

Your high-end wax does lose some shine though if you demonstrate a lack of attention to detail in any area. M&K could certainly do with passing their website to an experienced copywriter for a once-over with a literary buffing towel.


----------



## -Raven-

You'll always have your collinite warriors and your wax snobs....

An interesting point about my personal thoughts - I can justify expensive waxes for my Lexus IS-F, but not for my Honda. The first thing I got for my IS-F was a pot of Swissvax Reflexus! I'd never spend that kind of money on a wax for my Honda! :lol:

Another thing is I can easily justify spending £££ on sample kits like the ********** 50ml pots, and Zymol Holiday kits, but would never ever spend the same £££ on a single pot of wax!


----------



## Beau Technique

This has been quqite a chuckle to read. Lots of mixed and contradictive comments on all parts. The higher end waxes have generally cost a larger sum of money to get the correct chemical balance whilst creating said wax. Granted, there are some that are £100+ that are a generic wax with a slight colour/scent and oil twist but those from say Zymol ( whoops! I said Zymol. I must stop saying it as the gods of wax may strike me down:lol: ) Have had far more time in development which in turn costs a higher costing through constant boiling, brewing, failing and starting again until its finally where they want it to be.

How many attempts did it take some of the homebrewers on here to get to a point of cracking it on all aspects to a point that the wax was workable, easy application/removal, sheeting/beading and so on.

The extremely high price bracket waxes are quite literally for those either seeing it as a great up sell to clients or for the millionaire playboys that have more money than the Royal mint.

Stick within budget, find what works for you and stick with it if its for personal usage. Its all too easy to see how many boast they have waxes equating to £££'S but that doesnt mean to say we all have to be following suit. There are some cracking waxes out there within the £20 - £50 threshold.


----------



## Jdudley90

Beau Technique said:


> This has been quqite a chuckle to read. Lots of mixed and contradictive comments on all parts. The higher end waxes have generally cost a larger sum of money to get the correct chemical balance whilst creating said wax. Granted, there are some that are £100+ that are a generic wax with a slight colour/scent and oil twist but those from say Zymol ( whoops! I said Zymol. I must stop saying it as the gods of wax may strike me down:lol: ) Have had far more time in development which in turn costs a higher costing through constant boiling, brewing, failing and starting again until its finally where they want it to be.
> 
> How many attempts did it take some of the homebrewers on here to get to a point of cracking it on all aspects to a point that the wax was workable, easy application/removal, sheeting/beading and so on.
> 
> The extremely high price bracket waxes are quite literally for those either seeing it as a great up sell to clients or for the millionaire playboys that have more money than the Royal mint.
> 
> Stick within budget, find what works for you and stick with it if its for personal usage. Its all too easy to see how many boast they have waxes equating to £££'S but that doesnt mean to say we all have to be following suit. There are some cracking waxes out there within the £20 - £50 threshold.


Listen to this, the man knows what about his waxes


----------



## Ns1980

What does "expensive" mean?

Only when we each answer this can we personally decide if something is worth the price.


----------



## Beau Technique

Ns1980 said:


> What does "expensive" mean?
> 
> Only when we each answer this can we personally decide if something is worth the price.


What is the meaning of life?

Kind of the same question as no 2 are ever the same.

A man on the street may find a penny chew expensive yet Ozzy Osbourne would shrug a £9k wax off if he knew it was the best and most expensive. So many folks, all different walks of life. I wouldnt but an extremely high priced wax ( talking £000's ) purely because I couldnt justify it. Some from a more better of background where by they have no sense of money or earning it as mummy and daddy have fed them with a silver spoon, well, its one up manship and s few quid they havent ever had to earn.


----------



## Ns1980

Beau Technique said:


> What is the meaning of life?
> 
> Kind of the same question as no 2 are ever the same.


Exactly. I couldn't agree more! :thumb:


----------



## Greboth

I haven't used a really expensive wax but simple answer is going to be no. I can see a £200 wax being better than a £20 wax but not 10 times better and there in my opinion not worth it. There is always going to be good and not so good at every price point but generally speaking its best to find one you like at a price you are happy to pay.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I'll be the first to admit i don't buy expensive wax never have never will,dearest i've bought is Midnight sun,a mate of mine does though so i get to try loads of different brands which he gives me when he's bored of them,which doesn't take long.As i've mentioned his buzz is the jars,boxes silk linings etc,but that don't do anything for me i'm more interested in the contents.I personally think some people feel they're missing out in someway but i don't.


----------



## Beau Technique

Its already been said in previous post but cost shouldnt be a factor to consider. Its worth what its worth to the buyer or owner. Pretty much the same as car ownership. Some cars are worth but a few hundred £ book value but to the owner and how many scraped knuckles, tears and tantrums have been involved, that cars cost bares no relevance. Its the feeling they get from ownership and what they get there after that is the main concern.


----------



## RDB85

Beau Technique said:


> This has been quqite a chuckle to read. Lots of mixed and contradictive comments on all parts. The higher end waxes have generally cost a larger sum of money to get the correct chemical balance whilst creating said wax. Granted, there are some that are £100+ that are a generic wax with a slight colour/scent and oil twist but those from say Zymol ( whoops! I said Zymol. I must stop saying it as the gods of wax may strike me down:lol: ) Have had far more time in development which in turn costs a higher costing through constant boiling, brewing, failing and starting again until its finally where they want it to be.
> 
> How many attempts did it take some of the homebrewers on here to get to a point of cracking it on all aspects to a point that the wax was workable, easy application/removal, sheeting/beading and so on.
> 
> The extremely high price bracket waxes are quite literally for those either seeing it as a great up sell to clients or for the millionaire playboys that have more money than the Royal mint.
> 
> Stick within budget, find what works for you and stick with it if its for personal usage. Its all too easy to see how many boast they have waxes equating to £££'S but that doesnt mean to say we all have to be following suit. There are some cracking waxes out there within the £20 - £50 threshold.


Could you give me some examples of cracking waxes in the £20-£50 price bracket please


----------



## RobertUtley

RDB85 said:


> Could you give me some examples of cracking waxes in the £20-£50 price bracket please


Victoria concours 
Britemax vantage

Are two of my favourites in any price range

Can't go wrong with a sealant like fk1000p aswell

Fk and vc together less than 50


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Beau Technique said:


> Its already been said in previous post but cost shouldnt be a factor to consider. Its worth what its worth to the buyer or owner. Pretty much the same as car ownership. Some cars are worth but a few hundred £ book value but to the owner and how many scraped knuckles, tears and tantrums have been involved, that cars cost bares no relevance. Its the feeling they get from ownership and what they get there after that is the main concern.


Yeah i agree with you beau.My mates pretty well off,well he's loaded tbh and that's his main vice but i don't knock him or anyone for it,i just find it fascinating how when he gets a new product he spends more time examining the boxes,than the wax inside,lol reminds me of my kids at christmas,more interested in the packaging than the product inside,it's all good though man,you can't take it with ya!


----------



## JBirchy

Ns1980 said:


> What does "expensive" mean?
> 
> Only when we each answer this can we personally decide if something is worth the price.


Hit the nail on the head here for me Nick. It's all relative and it's about the perceived value for the individual.

2 years ago i thought spending over £40 on a pot of wax was a bit daft... Now, i'm a little more knowledgeable and have a better job lol which allows me a bit more disposable income with regard to detailing gear.

It also comes down to what it is the user is looking for... durability, water behaviour, packaging, overall user experience etc...

Personally, i take a lot of pleasure from owning a nice wax in a lovely high quality glass jar which smells fantastic and comes it it's own lovely wooden box... I don't really care about the durability, for me it's all about the ownership/user experience.

What price is that worth to me? Let's just say i'm in the frame of mind at the moment where i'm thinking up different options for a bespoke blend from our friends at M&K! :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

R222
CG XXX
Vics
Nattys Blue
AG HD
RBOE
Rainforest Rub....All good wax for less than a edge note ,(£50)


----------



## WashMitt

Ns1980 said:


> Exactly. I couldn't agree more! :thumb:





Jdudley90 said:


> Listen to this, the man knows what about his waxes


But hes bound to say that, he makes a living applying waxes and products, same as people like polished bliss, there not going to come on here and say yep AutoSmart £10 wax does the job as well as any other :s


----------



## DJ X-Ray

One thing i ain't having though,is that cheaper wax's don't smell as nice as high end ones,nattys does,and CGXXX,Vics,along with most of the Dodos,not that it really matters as someone pointed out,it's not aftershave


----------



## mkv

cheekymonkey said:


> so what do you use and whats in it


Id be here all day if you wanted to me to go through all my products and their contents.....


----------



## Bulkhead

WashMitt said:


> Jesus Christ guys it's blended using one of the rarest oils in the world, honestly what more do you need to know!!!!
> 
> It's money well spent if you ask me, I'd get some but I use rocking horse sh1t on my car, it keeps away all contaminates.


I think I've worked out the rarest oil. After many hours of painstaking research I think this key ingredient is........Snake oil. Exceptionally rare and unobtainable to all but a select few who really know how to get the best out of it


----------



## tzotzo

Why don't you guys check for yourself


----------



## RDB85

Sheeting water doesn't impress me sorry mate. It's just a characteristic that wax does. It's just zymol does it a lot quicker. Which you would expect as it costs 5x as much


----------



## tzotzo

RDB85 said:


> Sheeting water doesn't impress me sorry mate. It's just a characteristic that wax does. It's just zymol does it a lot quicker. Which you would expect as it costs 5x as much


the original question is about that.

Is it worth it?


----------



## RDB85

Based on sheeting water. I would say no


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Bulkhead said:


> I think I've worked out the rarest oil. After many hours of painstaking research I think this key ingredient is........Snake oil. Exceptionally rare and unobtainable to all but a select few who really know how to get the best out of it


Yep that's correct,the ultra rare high grade sidewinder oil,i think only the female produces it though.... :doublesho


----------



## RDB85

It's like all the specialist waxes from SV and Zymol. Has anyone used one and thought it made a difference to the paint as apposite to another wax.


----------



## WashMitt

That video is very good but it only proves one wax sheets the water fast than the other, they both still sheet the water really well


----------



## D.Taylor R26

there would be no need for this if all the companies offered sample pots :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

D.Taylor R26 said:


> there would be no need for this if all the companies offered sample pots :thumb:


I think there still would be debate because,

Firstly, There are those that think something is better because A - It's more expensive and B - Everyone else thinks/says its better and therefor there impression after use is that the car looks better with the more expensive wax.

Secondly, Some people just enjoy the experience that comes with using higher priced products that come with that little bit extra in terms of packaging and presentation.

And that's fine, if you have the money and that's what you want to spend it on to achieve that sense of satisfaction then why not. I don't think anyone is knocking anyone for spending the money, I think it's more a question of if the extra money actually buys you anything extra, and we can all agree in some cases it does its really down to the individual buyer at the time as to what that is.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

D.Taylor R26 said:


> there would be no need for this if all the companies offered sample pots :thumb:


Good point,the answer to that is if they did then probably not as many would buy the full size pots.That's what i like about Dodo and firms like that at least you can try before you buy


----------



## RDB85

The higher end companies will never do samples. They obviously believe that their waxes are worth the money. Plus there will always be a market for it.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

RDB85 said:


> The higher end companies will never do samples. They obviously believe that their waxes are worth the money. Plus there will always be a market for it.


i have sample pots od durus, exemplor and ******* thanks to a group buy through DW and have had samples from AF as well. they do only come in limited numbers though unlike dodo juice's samples.


----------



## WashMitt

Can I ask this, just while we are on the subject, can people list in the format below what they would recommend, top 3 waxes under £50 top 3 waxes over £50

Eg - 

1 - dodo supernatural - £xx - reason


----------



## RDB85

2 Waxes under £50 I rate are:

AutoSmart WAX - Superb all round wax 
Bouncer 22 - Great wax, only one that lived up to the hype.

Ive not tried anything over £50 yet as I am still unsure if its worth it.


----------



## ph0

Stupid thread. Use sealants.


----------



## WashMitt

ph0 said:


> Stupid thread. Use sealants.


Hahahaha that's what I use any way, always have :lol:

It is interesting people's thoughts on waxes though


----------



## ph0

It's all about money IMO. If u can, do it  even if the product won't be ten times or more times better than cheaper. If i had enoug money i would be driving lamborghini, or even flying with a plane, but i can't i don't have enough money  On the other hand wax is more affordable, but premium stuff is always more expensive.
People are people, everyone thinks he is better than other that's how it goes  In this situation, my wax is better, different, buy mine etc.


----------



## CTR De

under £50

ag hd , cheap and gives great results and nicely presented
autosmart well priced and quite durable
dodo juice purple haze , nice deep gloss

over 50 

sv shield , very durable plus a very wet looking finish and absolute pleasure to apply and remove
bf midnight sun , lovely to use and great finish 
rg55 , nice soft and easy to apply , gives a great finish

also awating the chance to test my ********** wax ******** glaze which has great reviews on ease of use and finish

yes i like to satisfaction of using slightly more expensive waxes but my limit for any wax is under £150 , really cant see that you get more for your money using sv cr over sv shield

but my current preferences are sealents


----------



## DJ X-Ray

ph0 said:


> Stupid thread. Use sealants.


I do.But i like messing about with wax from time to time


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJ.X-Ray said:


> R222
> CG XXX
> Vics
> Nattys Blue
> AG HD
> RBOE
> Rainforest Rub....All good wax for less than a edge note ,(£50)


All depends how you evaluate a wax, take r222 a dame good looking wax, but put 2 coats on and it will last about a month. something like rg55 is just as good looking but 1 coat will last a few month, so you will need about 6 coats of 222 to last the same time as 1 coat of rg55 making the rrr alot pricier then the rg55


----------



## DJ X-Ray

tzotzo said:


> well a small ***** satisfies a woman also. But all of them prefer a big one.


Ahem..Not something i've encountered personally,taking into account my old man's ron jeremy


----------



## cheekymonkey

PugIain said:


> Expensive waxes are worth it if you like to tell easily impressed people what you use.
> If however you're quite happy with the performance of a cheaper wax, then use that instead. Megs #16 is a great wax for about £12, is a £200 wax better?
> No, it costs £200 and it's going to wear off just the same.


your just look at it from a price view meg 16 is bans in usa, due to its high solvent content. So depends what is of more importance money or the health risk


----------



## cheekymonkey

shinyporsche said:


> "Our formulations have underwent a long development program"
> 
> Your high-end wax does lose some shine though if you demonstrate a lack of attention to detail in any area. M&K could certainly do with passing their website to an experienced copywriter for a once-over with a literary buffing towel.


that may be but have you talked to John about wax, anyone who has will know he knows his stuff and that is more important then his grammer imo


----------



## cheekymonkey

Beau Technique said:


> This has been quqite a chuckle to read. Lots of mixed and contradictive comments on all parts. The higher end waxes have generally cost a larger sum of money to get the correct chemical balance whilst creating said wax. Granted, there are some that are £100+ that are a generic wax with a slight colour/scent and oil twist but those from say Zymol ( whoops! I said Zymol. I must stop saying it as the gods of wax may strike me down:lol: ) Have had far more time in development which in turn costs a higher costing through constant boiling, brewing, failing and starting again until its finally where they want it to be.
> 
> How many attempts did it take some of the homebrewers on here to get to a point of cracking it on all aspects to a point that the wax was workable, easy application/removal, sheeting/beading and so on.
> 
> The extremely high price bracket waxes are quite literally for those either seeing it as a great up sell to clients or for the millionaire playboys that have more money than the Royal mint.
> 
> Stick within budget, find what works for you and stick with it if its for personal usage. Its all too easy to see how many boast they have waxes equating to £££'S but that doesnt mean to say we all have to be following suit. There are some cracking waxes out there within the £20 - £50 threshold.


although i agree with what your saying, 1 point i would make as to the zymol is all this money you say they us in development, when did they last bring out a new wax? they've more then recouped the price of it


----------



## cheekymonkey

mkv said:


> Id be here all day if you wanted to me to go through all my products and their contents.....


well just your main wax/sealant will do:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

cheekymonkey said:


> All depends how you evaluate a wax, take r222 a dame good looking wax, but put 2 coats on and it will last about a month. something like rg55 is just as good looking but 1 coat will last a few month, so you will need about 6 coats of 222 to last the same time as 1 coat of rg55 making the rrr alot pricier then the rg55


Yeah i know what your saying cheeky,i suppose it depends on what the buyer wants out of a product with regards to durability,feel etc,but for me it doesn't matter how long it lasts for weeks months and so on,but i know what to use if i want something to last.From my point of view wax is wax when you get down to the basics.You know yourself though,pots of wax last forever so it don't bother me how many coats i use,no matter the price.It may do to some though, i accept that mate


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> The higher end companies will never do samples. They obviously believe that their waxes are worth the money. Plus there will always be a market for it.


dodo do SN in a sample full pot cost over £50


----------



## Car Key

cheekymonkey said:


> dodo do SN in a sample full pot cost over £50


  That sounded way off, so I went and checked: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-supernatural-30ml-panel-pot/prod_442.html


----------



## cheekymonkey

RDB85 said:


> 2 Waxes under £50 I rate are:
> 
> AutoSmart WAX - Superb all round wax
> Bouncer 22 - Great wax, only one that lived up to the hype.
> 
> Ive not tried anything over £50 yet as I am still unsure if its worth it.


bouncer 22 is only 100ml so if you are priceing it against others i would say you need to do it on the same level, so bouncers actually works out at about £70 per pot so is over the 50 limit


----------



## B17BLG

There's not enough threads like these guys honestly


----------



## cheekymonkey

Car Key said:


> That sounded way off, so I went and checked: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/dodo-juice-supernatural-30ml-panel-pot/prod_442.html


the sample is 15 but a full pot is 65
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/supernatural-v2-200ml-plastic/prod_507.html


----------



## chrisc

are the mega priced ones genuine brands of there own or are the presented in fancy tubs and cases with other peopels wax in?


----------



## Car Key

cheekymonkey said:


> the sample is 15 but a full pot is 65
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/dodo-juice/supernatural-v2-200ml-plastic/prod_507.html


Because you left a comma out, it reads like you're talking about the sample pot...



cheekymonkey said:


> dodo do SN in a sample full pot cost over £50


----------



## WashMitt

chrisc said:


> are the mega priced ones genuine brands of there own or are the presented in fancy tubs and cases with other peopels wax in?


Naughty


----------



## RDB85

cheekymonkey said:


> bouncer 22 is only 100ml so if you are priceing it against others i would say you need to do it on the same level, so bouncers actually works out at about £70 per pot so is over the 50 limit


Only other one I have is fk pink wax


----------



## cheekymonkey

Car Key said:


> Because you left a comma out, it reads like you're talking about the sample pot...


yea i forgot the full stop as well


----------



## cheekymonkey

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Yeah i know what your saying cheeky,i suppose it depends on what the buyer wants out of a product with regards to durability,feel etc,but for me it doesn't matter how long it lasts for weeks months and so on,but i know what to use if i want something to last.From my point of view wax is wax when you get down to the basics.You know yourself though,pots of wax last forever so it don't bother me how many coats i use,no matter the price.It may do to some though, i accept that mate


i think this sums it up really its what each person wants from a wax, some people wont touch 222 because of its poor durability which is a shame because its strong point is its look, each to there own and if there happy with what they use then thats all that matters.


----------



## Beau Technique

RDB85 said:


> Could you give me some examples of cracking waxes in the £20-£50 price bracket please


Rainfroest rub
juiced edition
Rubbish boys original edition
Collinite 845 ( Sealant / wax hybrid affair )
Finish Kare fk1000p ( Same as above )

Just over the budget is Zymol carbon and of course until the price hoik there was Swissvax onyx.



WashMitt said:


> But hes bound to say that, he makes a living applying waxes and products, same as people like polished bliss, there not going to come on here and say yep AutoSmart £10 wax does the job as well as any other :s


I am always open with these things and have used that many different waxes let alone products full stop to know which are good, bad, worth there weight etc. Cant beat Meguiars #16 for value for money.



DJ.X-Ray said:


> Yeah i agree with you beau.My mates pretty well off,well he's loaded tbh and that's his main vice but i don't knock him or anyone for it,i just find it fascinating how when he gets a new product he spends more time examining the boxes,than the wax inside,lol reminds me of my kids at christmas,more interested in the packaging than the product inside,it's all good though man,you can't take it with ya!


Exactly. Down to end user and what they want.



chrisc said:


> are the mega priced ones genuine brands of there own or are the presented in fancy tubs and cases with other peopels wax in?


Who knows now. So much banter behind the scenes of whom manufacturers what. Im of the opinion that if it works and is of a good quality that befits mine and clients needs then thats perfectly acceptable. Sure Kent car care do majority of screen washes you can get in petrol stations, halfords and so on all under different label but im betting there will always be people favouring one over the other yet its still the same. If you like the branding and happy with the contents, winner:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K

chrisc said:


> are the mega priced ones genuine brands of there own or are the presented in fancy tubs and cases with other peopels wax in?


There wasn't any evidence of that though, assuming it's the company I'm thinking off.


----------



## cheekymonkey

WashMitt said:


> Naughty


but nice


----------



## cheekymonkey

T.D.K said:


> There wasn't any evidence of that though, assuming it's the company I'm thinking off.


i would of thought the companys actions was all the evidence needed


----------



## T.D.K

cheekymonkey said:


> i would of thought the companys actions was all the evidence needed


The fact they left straight away? I don't know....


----------



## WashMitt

Absolutely, it's all the proof I need, no one without something to hide would do that


----------



## RDB85

Have I missed something?


----------



## WashMitt

Clearly


----------



## RDB85

WashMitt said:


> Clearly


What have I missed. Been in work


----------



## mr cooper

AllenF said:


> Bring back the best wax in the workd EVER any old timers like me that worked the bays YEARS ago will have to agree
> Auto glyms exibition paste.
> Green hard paste applied with damp cotton wool under showroom lights absolutly fantastic couldnt TOUCH it with anything else. All the undertakers used to use it about three times a day. ( yes three times a day)
> Trouble is it was water based and the slightest bit of moisture it was gone but shine wise you just could not fault this stuff even today with the new stuff it was easy on leave it a couple of hours and buff off it dried like dust that just evaporated.


I remember. I've still got a bucket of that stuff:thumb:


----------



## Kotsos

If OP can't see any difference why would ever buy a £20 wax instead of buying a £5 from supermarket? 
Differences between a £20 wax has against a £5 one?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Kotsos said:


> If OP can't see any difference why would ever buy a £20 wax instead of buying a £5 from supermarket?
> Differences between a £20 wax has against a £5 one?


He asked,"IS it worth it",and," WOULD you notice the difference"


----------



## Alex L

I think they are, but thats just my humble opinion.

Is there musch difference between an 80k Clubsport and my 30k SV6? Not much other than engine and wheels, but if I could afford it I'd be driving the Clubsport.

Same with waxes, I've just bought Angel Wax Guardian and it's very good so far (on un-prepped paint) but would I swap it for one of the higher priced Zymol waxes? you bet! I'm really tempted to save up for one of the Polishangel or M&K waxes at the moment, although I'll persoanlly wait until the Angel Wax is empty first.


----------



## WashMitt

Alex L said:


> I think they are, but thats just my humble opinion.
> 
> Is there musch difference between an 80k Clubsport and my 30k SV6? Not much other than engine and wheels, but if I could afford it I'd be driving the Clubsport.
> 
> Same with waxes, I've just bought Angel Wax Guardian and it's very good so far (on un-prepped paint) but would I swap it for one of the higher priced Zymol waxes? you bet! I'm really tempted to save up for one of the Polishangel or M&K waxes at the moment, although I'll persoanlly wait until the Angel Wax is empty first.


There are brands that re package the angel wax as a much more expensive wax


----------



## Adam_

I think its already been said but the prep makes all the difference to how a wax performs on any given paintwork. 

The chemical make up of most waxes is basically the same, so its like buying a brand name watch such as Tag or a Casio (if they are still around) will do the same thing at the end of the day.

I certainly won't pay more than £100.00 for wax, generally pay half of that with outstanding results - esp on show cars where owners are spending 100's on waxes and my cars look better!


----------



## Bulkhead

There was an interesting point made in a previous post on this thread regarding the development costs incurred by some well-known producers and that it was only reasonable that these be passed on to consumers. Whilst this is obviously good business practice, if messers Rubbish Boy and Bouncer can knock up premium wax in their respective kitchens in a few weeks, you would think these development costs would be minimal. After all, we're only taking about wax, oils, solvent and fragrance.


----------



## Ewald

Development costs depend on what you're trying to develop.

I develop my own waxes, and my main concern is looks. At this moment, I'm at recipe #150, and I'm not satisfied with anything, yet. I guess that if you're mostly interested in something that handles well and has good durability, and don't care that much about looks, it's much easier to develop a wax to your tastes.

When I see BOS, or Migliore Presidenziale, or Zymöl Concours, I'm ready to believe that there's been a lot of development into them, as these give a superb finish.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Bulkhead said:


> There was an interesting point made in a previous post on this thread regarding the development costs incurred by some well-known producers and that it was only reasonable that these be passed on to consumers. Whilst this is obviously good business practice, if messers Rubbish Boy and Bouncer can knock up premium wax in their respective kitchens in a few weeks, you would think these development costs would be minimal. After all, we're only taking about wax, oils, solvent and fragrance.


Agreed, there is a finite sum of parts costs in pure base materials, Carnauba has a cost per grade, solvents & other carriers have a cost per litre > some of these are very expensive per kg. Also dependent on the volume you buy them in. 100kg of a product is always going to be more expensive than a 1000kg.

Whilst I cannot speak for anybody else, the reason I do what I do with waxes is partly this.

For nearly 20 years I have been at the very forefront of my game in business change, Six Sigma, Lean management, Hoshin Kanri developement. The way I work is pretty ruthless, Once I set a target/goal, challenge then I get quite blinkered. To sum this up it's about analysis, analysis and anaysis. Occasionaly I come up for breath but, it's how I work. I've worked with some of the biggest Automotive companies in the world in terms of changing business models retrieving huge savings from their P&L lines.

I did the very same when developing '22' . Mrs B will tell you that for pretty much 6 months straight I had my blinkers on absorbing huge amounts of data and constantly challenging what I saw. 1000's worth of hours just analysing, researching, testing, checking, analysing & checking some more.

Sorry if all that sounds a bit anal, but that's how I work.

Since the release of '22' I know I've thrown a few more 1000's worth of hours in just research, as it never ever stops.

So what is the cost of a wax? Speaking just for me the outcome and all that someone would see is a pot of wax on the side that looks like... errr well wax. What they don't see is the many hours of testing, research and development and personal pride and sense of achievement that has gone into producing the wax. Yes I'm passionate > about every single pot I pour and I'm sure for many of the other big companies it's the same.

But then as well I have only me to answer too. I don't have a team of highly paid directors, or have to answer to a board of marketers > it's a case of hmmmm I'm going to try this and build it so that it does this and when I have it I'm going to call it that.

Every time a product leaves there door with their name on, it's their reputation being put to task, the end product is the end product. That's all we see.

Off on a tangent here but if we buy a diamond ring, we see a nice band of gold, nice stone settings and the brilliance of a diamond > what we would never ever consider is that once that diamond was dug from the earth, mined and that whole trial and tribulation process of developing what we finally see in front of us.

So presentation is a big key with any product and so is production volumes. There is a market for any product at all ends of the scale + some inbetween.

I'm glad that I can be part of this and make a very small impact into such a big market.

But this thread has got me thinking also.... personal waxes, handcrafted, handmade and handpoured with passion in small numbers.... hmmm maybe I'm too cheap :lol:

Good thread guys, it could run on forever. Above is just a part personal view of mine.

Cheers

Jay


----------



## Bulkhead

The_Bouncer said:


> Agreed, there is a finite sum of parts costs in pure base materials, Carnauba has a cost per grade, solvents & other carriers have a cost per litre > some of these are very expensive per kg. Also dependent on the volume you buy them in. 100kg of a product is always going to be more expensive than a 1000kg.
> 
> Whilst I cannot speak for anybody else, the reason I do what I do with waxes is partly this.
> 
> For nearly 20 years I have been at the very forefront of my game in business change, Six Sigma, Lean management, Hoshin Kanri developement. The way I work is pretty ruthless, Once I set a target/goal, challenge then I get quite blinkered. To sum this up it's about analysis, analysis and anaysis. Occasionaly I come up for breath but, it's how I work. I've worked with some of the biggest Automotive companies in the world in terms of changing business models retrieving huge savings from their P&L lines.
> 
> I did the very same when developing '22' . Mrs B will tell you that for pretty much 6 months straight I had my blinkers on absorbing huge amounts of data and constantly challenging what I saw. 1000's worth of hours just analysing, researching, testing, checking, analysing & checking some more.
> 
> Sorry if all that sounds a bit anal, but that's how I work.
> 
> Since the release of '22' I know I've thrown a few more 1000's worth of hours in just research, as it never ever stops.
> 
> So what is the cost of a wax? Speaking just for me the outcome and all that someone would see is a pot of wax on the side that looks like... errr well wax. What they don't see is the many hours of testing, research and development and personal pride and sense of achievement that has gone into producing the wax. Yes I'm passionate > about every single pot I pour and I'm sure for many of the other big companies it's the same.
> 
> But then as well I have only me to answer too. I don't have a team of highly paid directors, or have to answer to a board of marketers > it's a case of hmmmm I'm going to try this and build it so that it does this and when I have it I'm going to call it that.
> 
> Every time a product leaves there door with their name on, it's their reputation being put to task, the end product is the end product. That's all we see.
> 
> Off on a tangent here but if we buy a diamond ring, we see a nice band of gold, nice stone settings and the brilliance of a diamond > what we would never ever consider is that once that diamond was dug from the earth, mined and that whole trial and tribulation process of developing what we finally see in front of us.
> 
> So presentation is a big key with any product and so is production volumes. There is a market for any product at all ends of the scale + some inbetween.
> 
> I'm glad that I can be part of this and make a very small impact into such a big market.
> 
> But this thread has got me thinking also.... personal waxes, handcrafted, handmade and handpoured with passion in small numbers.... hmmm maybe I'm too cheap :lol:
> 
> Good thread guys, it could run on forever. Above is just a part personal view of mine.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay


Mr Bouncer, you may well be selling yourself short but please continue to do so for as long as it takes me to find someone that ships your finest to bloody Australia:lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Bulkhead said:


> Mr Bouncer, you may well be selling yourself short but please continue to do so for as long as it takes me to find someone that ships your finest to bloody Australia:lol:


Elite car care or Shinearama look after us Aussies.


----------



## alxg

I got bored after page 6 as the comments are just the same as every time this subject comes up, but there will never be a hard and fast rule with this - can't we just make this subject a sticky and the content will read:

Buy what you like, and try it before forming an opinion. You are not a bad person for wanting an expensive wax and the world will still turn if you don't.





What makes me smile is the amount of folk on here who berate anything above the £50 mark as being a waste of money and pointless, but then they go and enter competitions for waxes etc.......:lol:

As for the other comparisons to things like watches, I have an expensive watch that I don't ram in people's faces as I bought it for me and nobody else - same for the waxes I have or have owned; I don't do it to impress people and if that is your reason then you sadly miss the point.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

People are always gonna ask questions,and thats all RD did,which he's perfectly entitled tther questions and views are bound to spring from that,that's the way discussions work


----------



## john90

The_Bouncer said:


> ...... For nearly 20 years I have been at the very forefront of my game in business change, Six Sigma, Lean management, Hoshin Kanri developement. The way I work is pretty ruthless, Once I set a target/goal, challenge then I get quite blinkered. To sum this up it's about analysis, analysis and anaysis. Occasionaly I come up for breath but, it's how I work. I've worked with some of the biggest Automotive companies in the world in terms of changing business models retrieving huge savings from their P&L lines..........
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jay


Snap except in the Chemical industry rather than automotive, going to have to try one of your waxes now!!!


----------



## frankiman

alxg said:


> I got bored after page 6 as the comments are just the same as every time this subject comes up, but there will never be a hard and fast rule with this - can't we just make this subject a sticky and the content will read:
> 
> Buy what you like, and try it before forming an opinion. You are not a bad person for wanting an expensive wax and the world will still turn if you don't.
> 
> What makes me smile is the amount of folk on here who berate anything above the £50 mark as being a waste of money and pointless, but then they go and enter competitions for waxes etc.......:lol:
> 
> As for the other comparisons to things like watches, I have an expensive watch that I don't ram in people's faces as I bought it for me and nobody else - same for the waxes I have or have owned; I don't do it to impress people and that is your reason then you sadly miss the point.


or they make comments only by review they read somewhere by someone you dont even know if hes BSting or not... classy!


----------



## heavyd

cheekymonkey said:


> i would of thought the companys actions was all the evidence needed


On that subject, they're going to be doing breakfast club meets soon, with live wax blending onsite, so that throws a spanner into that argument a bit

These type of arguments will go on forever. If people want to buy an expensive wax cant see the harm in it. 
a tshirt in primark or asda costs a couple of quid, then a designer tshirt can cost hundreds. So why doenst everyone walk about in primark/asda clothes?
Do they cost much more to make in comparison to how much is charged for them? most of them are probably made in the same factory anyway etc etc blah blah blah


----------



## Alex L

WashMitt said:


> There are brands that re package the angel wax as a much more expensive wax


Everyone does this or has done this though.

Zymol used to have Meguiars make awax for them and a few other Megs products seem similar to others.


----------



## WashMitt

heavyd said:


> On that subject, they're going to be doing breakfast club meets soon, with live wax blending onsite, so that throws a spanner into that argument a bit
> 
> These type of arguments will go on forever. If people want to buy an expensive wax cant see the harm in it.
> *a tshirt in primark or asda costs a couple of quid, then a designer tshirt can cost hundreds. So why doenst everyone walk about in primark/asda clothes?
> Do they cost much more to make in comparison to how much is charged for them? most of them are probably made in the same factory anyway etc etc blah blah blah*


Doesn't hold up though, iv got lots of expensive clothes and plenty of cheap ones and I could tell the differance with my eyes closed, then there's longevity, stretching and shrinking blah blah blah

With a waxes there is much more room for user interpretation, and I think the crux of this is that no one who has spent a few hundred quid on a wax wants to come online and say there dissapointed with it especially on here because there probably going to stick it in the for sale section :lol:


----------



## msb

Alex L said:


> Everyone does this or has done this though.
> 
> Zymol used to have Meguiars make awax for them and a few other Megs products seem similar to others.


Be careful naming as i read a similar thead about angelwax, spoke the john hogg at angelwax who said they don't make wax for anyone but themselves, best bet imo if unsure ask the company in question not speculate, there has been enough damage done on here by people doing that:wave:

As for expensive wax, my current most expensive is ********** Wax ******* Glaze and is worth every penny the cars never looked better, but there are plenty of very good products at more affordable prices that for most do the job perfectly well, its all personal choice imo:thumb:


----------



## msb

WashMitt said:


> Doesn't hold up though, iv got lots of expensive clothes and plenty of cheap ones and I could tell the differance with my eyes closed, then there's longevity, stretching and shrinking blah blah blah
> 
> With a waxes there is much more room for user interpretation, and I think the crux of this is that no one who has spent a few hundred quid on a wax wants to come online and say there dissapointed with it especially on here because there probably going to stick it in the for sale section :lol:


I will quite happily say if something is crap and dissappointed regardless of price, luckily not had to with recent choices massively exceeding expectations


----------



## WashMitt

msb said:


> I will quite happily say if something is crap and dissappointed regardless of price, luckily not had to with recent choices massively exceeding expectations


Have you ever done this?


----------



## msb

WashMitt said:


> Have you ever done this?


Sure have and got alot of **** for it


----------



## mikeydee

i like autoglym HD. great value for money and readily available. it's still my go to wax for everyday stuff. can't comment on any boutique waxes so i don't have any valid negative or positive comments about expensive waxes.


----------



## alxg

msb kind of answers that with his post surely?

If you buy something and then daren't admit if you don't like it on a forum for the fear of losing face then you are not really of much value to the forum are you??


----------



## WashMitt

msb said:


> Sure have and got alot of **** for it


Fair play then, but your in the minority, iv been coming on here a long time and havnt seen many people buy high end products and then slate them, I have however seen a lot of folks buy high end waxes then stick them on the PS section after a few uses.

Before the fanboys chime in yh I'm sure you just wanted to try it, or have many more waxes and want to see it go to a good home that will use it or won it and needed the money or blah blah blah


----------



## DesertDog

I recently spent over £300 for a 200ml pot of ********** Wax' Number One. 

It does exactly as advertised and brings a huge depth of gloss, wetness and a huge rich colour. I've never seen the same from any other wax....so yes, it works for me.


----------



## msb

I try to give honest opinions as much as possible, spouting a load of bs is pointless imo and people who do usually make themselves look silly


----------



## T.D.K

chrisc said:


> are the mega priced ones genuine brands of there own or are the presented in fancy tubs and cases with other peopels wax in?


Final point, they are considering a breakfast club with live wax blends with their head chemist.

Hopefully he will display photos of this taking place and these accusations can be laid to rest.


----------



## chrisc

T.D.K said:


> Final point, they are considering a breakfast club with live wax blends with their head chemist.
> 
> Hopefully he will display photos of this taking place and these accusations can be laid to rest.


whose they?
Im on about in general:thumb:
And what does a few photo's prove?


----------



## T.D.K

chrisc said:


> whose they?
> Im on about in general:thumb:
> And what does a few photo's prove?


THEY must not be named anymore :thumb:

A few photos should help prove that it's not a case of chucking a mass produced cheap wax in posh looking containers. I might even go :thumb:


----------



## retroruss

T.D.K said:


> THEY must not be named anymore :thumb:


where and when will we see these photos ? surly this is going to make it more talked about is it not


----------



## chrisc

Mass produced does not mean cheap crap though more of demand I would say.
And still back to op's post are the price tags worth it for the gain one would achive


----------



## cheekymonkey

heavyd said:


> On that subject, they're going to be doing breakfast club meets soon, with live wax blending onsite, so that throws a spanner into that argument a bit
> 
> doesn't change a thing imo how soon is soon? if you give me a few weeks i could do a breakfast. couple of weeks playing with formulas, doesn't make me a manufacturer though does it. Some one who is Innocent doesn't run and hide imo


----------



## WashMitt

Who knows what's happened with 'they who shall not be named' but all the breakfast clubs in all the land won't repair the damage that's been done, mainly due to there reaction.


----------



## cheekymonkey

WashMitt said:


> Who knows what's happened with 'they who shall not be named' but all the breakfast clubs in all the land won't repair the damage that's been done, mainly due to there reaction.


people and companys get sh*t thrown at them, some true some made up, do i believe everything that is said. No i actually wait to see the said persons/company reaction thats what tells me if its true or not and the way the said company reacted leaves me with no doubt its true.


----------



## WashMitt

cheekymonkey said:


> people and companys get sh*t thrown at them, some true some made up, do i believe everything that is said. No i actually wait to see the said persons/company reaction thats what tells me if its true or not and the way the said company reacted leaves me with no doubt its true.


I'd normally agree with that, but I don't know the man and if he's anything like my dad he's so proud that the mere suggestion of foul play would make him pack up his toys and go home he's just that way, I'm not saying 'he who shall not be named' is like that but he could be.

Now if that is the case then he's an idiot, I run my own business and I don't care what people say about it, if I'm making money I'm not ar$ed!!

All that said I'm inclined to believe that he's been found out.


----------



## D.Taylor R26

WashMitt said:


> I'd normally agree with that, but I don't know the man and if he's anything like my dad he's so proud that the mere suggestion of foul play would make him pack up his toys and go home he's just that way, I'm not saying 'he who shall not be named' is like that but he could be.
> 
> Now if that is the case then he's an idiot, I run my own business and I don't care what people say about it, if I'm making money I'm not ar!!
> 
> All that said I'm inclined to believe that he's been found out.


hope this isnt the case with "you know who" as i personally thought there waxes where the best ive used with the looks of a wax with the beading and durability of a nano type sealant.

must agree that either way they did handle the whole thing badly. must companies on here get bad reviews at sometime or another (rightly or wrongly) it can always be resolved.

Dave


----------



## Trip tdi

I would say there is a big market and niche for expensive waxes, and there is currently and has been for many years.
I'm sure there advertising and research and development team is done very extensively with in the top big firms, at the end the day to me it's heritage, brand and user experience and most importantly cash that is most favoured for.
Just my view.


----------



## WashMitt

Trip tdi said:


> I would say there is a big market and niche for expensive waxes, and there is currently and has been for many years.
> I'm sure there advertising and research and development team is done very extensively with in the top big firms, at the end the day to me it's heritage, brand and user experience and most importantly cash that is most favoured for.
> Just my view.


I don't agree, and the fact you used the word 'Niche' contradicts itself,

I'd say there's a big market for cheap waxes, when you look at the general population people that want expensive waxes (or even know they exist for that matter) are very much in the minority, otherwise Halfords would stock them.


----------



## -Raven-

WashMitt said:


> I don't agree, and the fact you used the word 'Niche' contradicts itself,
> 
> I'd say there's a big market for cheap waxes, when you look at the general population people that want expensive waxes (or even know they exist for that matter) are very much in the minority, otherwise Halfords would stock them.


I agree with Trip.

We are the niche people targeted incase you were confused. The ones that are detailing educated and don't want to buy from Halfrauds!


----------



## Alex L

msb said:


> Be careful naming as i read a similar thead about angelwax, spoke the john hogg at angelwax who said they don't make wax for anyone but themselves, best bet imo if unsure ask the company in question not speculate, there has been enough damage done on here by people doing that:wave:
> 
> As for expensive wax, my current most expensive is ********** Wax ******* Glaze and is worth every penny the cars never looked better, but there are plenty of very good products at more affordable prices that for most do the job perfectly well, its all personal choice imo:thumb:


Not too sound rude (quite hard when written online) but it's well known that Megs used to make a Zymol wax, the same way their Halfords stuff is made by Turtle Wax.

And iirc Megs #16 is very, very similar to the wax they made.

And all I've said of Angel Wax is nothing but praise, maybe properly read people's posts before replying :thumb:


----------



## WashMitt

-Raven- said:


> I agree with Trip.
> 
> We are the niche people targeted incase you were confused. The ones that are detailing educated and don't want to buy from Halfrauds!


I'm not saying there's not a market but to say its a big market is wrong, before coming to this site I thought that Auto glym and Meguires were the final word in car care products

I'd never heard of SV, Zaino, and the like. And I'd dare say I'm not the only one.

You just need to look at the sales figures to prove my point.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

They maybe niche products but given half a chance i'm sure these companys would have em on sale in halfords


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> I agree with Trip.
> 
> We are the niche people targeted incase you were confused. The ones that are detailing educated and don't want to buy from Halfrauds!


Would you stop buying them if halfords started selling them ?


----------



## Bulkhead

-Raven- said:


> I agree with Trip.
> 
> We are the niche people targeted incase you were confused. The ones that are detailing educated and don't want to buy from Halfrauds!


Hang on, we don't have Halfords in Oz! Do be honest, if I could buy top stuff from Supercheap/Autobarn etc (Oz Halfords) I'd be over the moon. Sourcing decent kit without paying inflated prices and delivery costs would be great.


----------



## R0B

DJ.X-Ray said:


> They maybe niche products but given half a chance i'm sure these companys would have em on sale in halfords


Very true.

Im sure that Halfords approached Dom about stocking Dodo Juice but they couldnt commit to making the quantities required at the time by Halfords.

Dom or someone else will surely correct me if Im wrong but definately remember that from somewhere....


----------



## B17BLG

R0B said:


> Very true.
> 
> Im sure that Halfords approached Dom about stocking Dodo Juice but they couldnt commit to making the quantities required at the time by Halfords.
> 
> Dom or someone else will surely correct me if Im wrong but definately remember that from somewhere....


Halfrauds FTW


----------



## -Raven-

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Would you stop buying them if halfords started selling them ?


I've never seen a Halfrauds let alone shopped there! :lol:


----------



## -Raven-

WashMitt said:


> I'm not saying there's not a market but to say its a big market is wrong, before coming to this site I thought that Auto glym and Meguires were the final word in car care products
> 
> I'd never heard of SV, Zaino, and the like. And I'd dare say I'm not the only one.
> 
> You just need to look at the sales figures to prove my point.


Go on then, post up the sales figures!


----------



## kevoque

If this is the case how are these companies surviving that your naming ? Obviously demand ?


----------



## -Raven-

Bulkhead said:


> Hang on, we don't have Halfords in Oz! Do be honest, if I could buy top stuff from Supercheap/Autobarn etc (Oz Halfords) I'd be over the moon. Sourcing decent kit without paying inflated prices and delivery costs would be great.


some Autobarns sell Zymol. 

But cheaper to buy from UK and USA. 

You are contradicting yourself when you say Supercheap/Autobarn and mention not paying inflated prices! :lol:

Not saying I don't pop in and grab things now and again. $30 for a bottle of Meguiars Ultimate Compound was the last purchase. :wall:


----------



## -Raven-

kevoque said:


> If this is the case how are these companies surviving that your naming ? Obviously demand ?


Apparently not! :lol:

So someone on a detailing forum hasn't heard of Swissvax or Zaino? :tumbleweed:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> I've never seen a Halfrauds let alone shopped there! :lol:


Well if that's the case i'm baffled raven,because in your post about being one of the "Detailing Educated",whatever that is when it's at home,don't make sense,because your basing an opinion on a shop and shoppers that you haven't even been in,or even seen?!?!


----------



## Trip tdi

The heading and topic of this thread is *''Are expensive waxes worth it '' * Totally down to the buyer and user of the product, that's all it comes down to, they will always have a market in this sector, after all the businesses have not gone bust, they are making money to operate and keep the business alive.
You have try a expensive wax and compare it to a normal mass produced one, I'm sure you will notice the difference, if not you can always sell at a later date, and waxes do sell easy.


----------



## -Raven-

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Well if that's the case i'm baffled raven,because in your post about being one of the "Detailing Educated",whatever that is when it's at home,don't make sense,because your basing an opinion on a shop and shoppers that you haven't even been in,or even seen?!?!


Halfords do have a website for the whole world to see. 

I haven't seen or been in Shinearama or Elite Car Care, yet I shop there! :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> Halfords do have a website for the whole world to see.
> 
> I haven't seen or been in Shinearama or Elite Car Care, yet I shop there! :lol:


Not quite the same thing though is it.I'm just curious why a shop you don't use would offend you that's all.


----------



## Trip tdi

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Not quite the same thing though is it.I'm just curious why a shop you don't use would offend you that's all.


Halfords do sell Zymol, but the product is not made by Zymol, it's made and manufactured by Turtlewax, it's cheaper and more cost effective :thumb:

What customer is going to buy Crystal rock for £800 pounds in Halfords, there's a triple hit recession on right now, more shoppers are looking for buy one get one free deals there, or the cheapest item


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Trip tdi said:


> Halfords do sell Zymol, but the product is not made by Zymol, it's made and manufactured by Turtlewax, it's cheaper and more cost effective :thumb:
> 
> What customer is going to buy Crystal rock for £800 pounds in Halfords, there's a triple hit recession on right now, more shoppers are looking for buy one get one free deals there, or the cheapest item


The only thing i get from there is 3 for 2 as you say I'm not pro halfords trip mate,i just don't see the point in coating off a shop you don't use.


----------



## WashMitt

Trip tdi said:


> Halfords do sell Zymol, but the product is not made by Zymol, it's made and manufactured by Turtlewax, it's cheaper and more cost effective :thumb:
> 
> *What customer is going to buy Crystal rock for £800 pounds in Halfords, there's a triple hit recession on right now, more shoppers are looking for buy one get one free deals there, or the cheapest item*


This brings me back to what I said earlier, which was that there isn't a big market for high end waxes, it's like saying there's a big market for Lamborghini's

It's a small market not that it's a bad thing and I'm not saying there isn't a market at all but it's very small.

Tbh I don't even think there's that big of a market on here for that kind of priced wax, esp not brand new at £800


----------



## -Raven-

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Not quite the same thing though is it.I'm just curious why a shop you don't use would offend you that's all.


Not quite the same thing? That's my point! 

Niche stores selling niche products to niche people! All those wonderful brands that 'no one' has heard of, especially all those 'expensive waxes'


----------



## Trip tdi

I've opened this thread up another level by saying the word Niche, Like your style Raven


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> Not quite the same thing? That's my point!
> 
> Niche stores selling niche products to niche people! All those wonderful brands that 'no one' has heard of, especially all those 'expensive waxes'


You know what i meant,you said you've never been or seen halfords,so gazing at it on a website is completely different than strolling in no?,anyway there's no point going round in circles.As pointed out though you'd be hard pushed to find the majority of people paying 800 pound for wax wherever you look


----------



## avit88

most people have daily drivers that nobody really looks at and all they want is for it to be easier to clean their car on a regular basis, without having to reapply the wax every month and for the wax to provide some protection.

why would you buy anything other than collinite 476s or 849 or whatever it is..

most people will say other waxes effect the look of the car but for a daily driver nobody will care as hardly anyone will look at it and I would never be able to justify the difference in money from colly to another wax for a slightly different look in _some_ different lights....


----------



## cheekymonkey

avit88 said:


> most people have daily drivers that nobody really looks at and all they want is for it to be easier to clean their car on a regular basis, without having to reapply the wax every month and for the wax to provide some protection.
> 
> why would you buy anything other than collinite 476s or 849 or whatever it is..
> 
> most people will say other waxes effect the look of the car but for a daily driver nobody will care as hardly anyone will look at it and I would never be able to justify the difference in money from colly to another wax for a slightly different look in _some_ different lights....


some people there daily drive is there pride and joy and dont care if other people look at there car or not, they look after them for there own pleasure and not for people to look at.
personally i would never use colli on any of my cars,there are others i prefure.
If people want to buy a car that costs £1000 and use CR on it then that is up to them


----------



## msb

Alex L said:


> Not too sound rude (quite hard when written online) but it's well known that Megs used to make a Zymol wax, the same way their Halfords stuff is made by Turtle Wax.
> 
> And iirc Megs #16 is very, very similar to the wax they made.
> 
> And all I've said of Angel Wax is nothing but praise, maybe properly read people's posts before replying :thumb:


i think you need to read properly as all i said was i'd read a similar thread about products being repackaged, the one i saw was about angelwax, and it simply wasn't true but spouting such rumours can cause alot of damage as seen recently in the M&K and Carchem thread, without 100% proof i think its wrong to speculate and getting a ********** answer directly from the producer is imo the best way if you have any doubts


----------



## msb

WashMitt said:


> This brings me back to what I said earlier, which was that there isn't a big market for high end waxes, it's like saying there's a big market for Lamborghini's
> 
> It's a small market not that it's a bad thing and I'm not saying there isn't a market at all but it's very small.
> 
> Tbh I don't even think there's that big of a market on here for that kind of priced wax, esp not brand new at £800


It really all depends on what the individual thinks is expensive, some might say £50 is alot, but someone with plenty of money may say £500, its all comparative to income etc so not clean cut at all, people spend silly money on all sorts of things because its designer/special edition and so on its each to their own:thumb:
12/18 months ago i wouldn't have dreamed of spending £100+ on wax but in the last 6 i've purchased 3 pots over that but all have been worth it as its my hobby and i get alot of enjoyment from it, i'm not telling everyone to go out and buy the more expensive waxes but if they have chance to and can warrant the expense they are worth it imho:thumb:


----------



## Alex L

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Well if that's the case i'm baffled raven,because in your post about being one of the "Detailing Educated",whatever that is when it's at home,don't make sense,because your basing an opinion on a shop and shoppers that you haven't even been in,or even seen?!?!


I think you're trying to make an arguement out of nothing, our Aussie cuzzie used Halfords as an example because he's a member of a UK forum with mostly UK members.

If he started going on about Repco, Supercheap or Harvey Norman you would have a clue what he's on about :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

msb said:


> i think you need to read properly as all i said was i'd read a similar thread about products being repackaged, the one i saw was about angelwax, and it simply wasn't true but spouting such rumours can cause alot of damage as seen recently in the M&K and Carchem thread, without 100% proof i think its wrong to speculate and getting a ********** answer directly from the producer is imo the best way if you have any doubts


I did and it read to me like you were accusing me of bad mouthing Angel Wax, which I hadn't done.

I was stating that even if someone had repackaged another product it's nothing major.
Loads of different companies do, not just detailing products but food, TVs, Cars and probably most stuff you see around you.
Even Tesco repackage Horse :lol:


----------



## Alex L

I think you'd be surprised how big the market is, just because it's not in a high street store doesn't mean it's not a massive market.

Most of these companies have been around longer than the internet and have large sums to spend, for example a few years ago I was told by the European head of a High End wax company (can't name names someone here might get upset, but the owners name rhymes with Chuck) that due to a few bad years of Carnauba harvest and low quantities and rising cost they were looking into investing in their own plantatian. Which would require a large some of money, one that you'd get for selling large sums of wax.

Now I don't claim this as 100% gospel or told to me to try and impress me on an open day, but it makes good sense.



WashMitt said:


> I'm not saying there's not a market but to say its a big market is wrong, before coming to this site I thought that Auto glym and Meguires were the final word in car care products
> 
> I'd never heard of SV, Zaino, and the like. And I'd dare say I'm not the only one.
> 
> You just need to look at the sales figures to prove my point.





-Raven- said:


> Go on then, post up the sales figures!


I'd like to know, because it's like you're making out they sell a couple of hundred bottles/tubs of wax a year :lol:


----------



## msb

Alex L said:


> I did and it read to me like you were accusing me of bad mouthing Angel Wax, which I hadn't done.
> 
> I was stating that even if someone had repackaged another product it's nothing major.
> Loads of different companies do, not just detailing products but food, TVs, Cars and probably most stuff you see around you.
> Even Tesco repackage Horse :lol:


I wasn't intentionally accusing you of that, and sorry if i caused any offence, and i actually agree, it doesn't matter what,where,who makes it if it does what you expect thats all most of us want:wave:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Alex L said:


> I think you're trying to make an arguement out of nothing, our Aussie cuzzie used Halfords as an example because he's a member of a UK forum with mostly UK members.
> 
> If he started going on about Repco, Supercheap or Harvey Norman you would have a clue what he's on about :thumb:


Well not really,i'm just confused why it would bother someone that doesn't shop there,same as another person from where he lives who posted,he thought the same


----------



## avit88

cheekymonkey said:


> some people there daily drive is there pride and joy and dont care if other people look at there car or not, they look after them for there own pleasure and not for people to look at.
> personally i would never use colli on any of my cars,there are others i prefure.
> If people want to buy a car that costs £1000 and use CR on it then that is up to them


thats a slightly snobbish remark! what is wrong with colly? for the price it beats any wax and even most that cost 5x more than it. 
its senseless to buy a £100+ wax which is less durable than colly for a slightly different look of the paint, and that prob doesnt provide as much protection!...5 days out of 7 a daily driver is dirty so the susposed benefits of the £100 wax wouldnt even be visible... hence total waste of money...and with colly you need to apply it twice a year which equals less chance to rub swirls into 'your pride and joy' jeeze!


----------



## -Raven-

DJ.X-Ray said:


> You know what i meant,you said you've never been or seen halfords,so gazing at it on a website is completely different than strolling in no?,anyway there's no point going round in circles.As pointed out though you'd be hard pushed to find the majority of people paying 800 pound for wax wherever you look


let me put it this way. This is a UK forum so I use UK examples for UK people to understand. We have the same type of shops here that sell the same crap like Supercheap and Repco, but you've never heard of them....

As for 'that' wax, yes not many people would buy it, but it's available at 'niche' retailers the whole world over. People must be buying it, and I'm sure Swissvax is doing just fine.


----------



## -Raven-

avit88 said:


> thats a slightly snobbish remark! what is wrong with colly? for the price it beats any wax and even most that cost 5x more than it.
> its senseless to buy a £100+ wax which is less durable than colly for a slightly different look of the paint, and that prob doesnt provide as much protection!...5 days out of 7 a daily driver is dirty so the susposed benefits of the £100 wax wouldnt even be visible... hence total waste of money...and with colly you need to apply it twice a year which equals less chance to rub swirls into 'your pride and joy' jeeze!


Why aren't you using a coating if you think the only important thing is durability?


----------



## -Raven-

Alex L said:


> I think you're trying to make an arguement out of nothing, our Aussie cuzzie used Halfords as an example because he's a member of a UK forum with mostly UK members.
> 
> If he started going on about Repco, Supercheap or Harvey Norman you would have a clue what he's on about :thumb:


Chur bro!


----------



## -Raven-

msb said:


> It really all depends on what the individual thinks is expensive, some might say £50 is alot, but someone with plenty of money may say £500, its all comparative to income etc so not clean cut at all, people spend silly money on all sorts of things because its designer/special edition and so on its each to their own:thumb:
> 12/18 months ago i wouldn't have dreamed of spending £100+ on wax but in the last 6 i've purchased 3 pots over that but all have been worth it as its my hobby and i get alot of enjoyment from it, i'm not telling everyone to go out and buy the more expensive waxes but if they have chance to and can warrant the expense they are worth it imho:thumb:


Didn't the first post refer to £20 being expensive?


----------



## cheekymonkey

avit88 said:


> thats a slightly snobbish remark! what is wrong with colly? for the price it beats any wax and even most that cost 5x more than it.
> its senseless to buy a £100+ wax which is less durable than colly for a slightly different look of the paint, and that prob doesnt provide as much protection!...5 days out of 7 a daily driver is dirty so the susposed benefits of the £100 wax wouldnt even be visible... hence total waste of money...and with colly you need to apply it twice a year which equals less chance to rub swirls into 'your pride and joy' jeeze!


theres more to a wax its not just about price and durability, there is more to them then that.
this is where it comes to each to there own mate if someone wants to use a £1000 wax and leave there car dirty they can its there choice and just because you dont agree with it doesn't make it wrong people are free to do what they want with there own money.
now as for the snobby remark as i said there is more to a wax then price and durability. colli is solvent heavy i have reactions to certain solvents, colli contains these solvents, so my choice has nothing to do with snobbery and more to do with something more important then saving a few quid, my health as long as thats ok with you . just 1 other thing we are talking wax colli is a sealant :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> let me put it this way. This is a UK forum so I use UK examples for UK people to understand. We have the same type of shops here that sell the same crap like Supercheap and Repco, but you've never heard of them....
> 
> As for 'that' wax, yes not many people would buy it, but it's available at 'niche' retailers the whole world over. People must be buying it, and I'm sure Swissvax is doing just fine.


Yeah i know people who buy it and i have actually used it,and the majority of their products i've known a guy for years that works for them who lives a street away from me.I haven't got a problem people buying it,i'm just saying that the majority of people don't pay that kind of money for wax,i know some do


----------



## -Raven-

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Yeah i know people who buy it and i have actually used it,and the majority of their products i've known a guy for years that works for them who lives a street away from me.I haven't got a problem people buying it,i'm just saying that the majority of people don't pay that kind of money for wax,i know some do


Tell you the truth, I'd never pay that much for wax either!


----------



## msb

-Raven- said:


> Didn't the first post refer to £20 being expensive?


Probably, its all comparative, if you have a £1000 car you only probably want to spend £20, but if you have a £100,000 car £200 would be quite reasonable, although most of us don't have £100.000 cars but as a hobby its still fairly inexpensive, people spend stupid amounts on golf clubs or fishing tackle and have no way to warrant it so whats the difference


----------



## dubber

msb said:


> Probably, its all comparative, if you have a £1000 car you only probably want to spend £20, but if you have a £100,000 car £200 would be quite reasonable, although most of us don't have £100.000 cars but as a hobby its still fairly inexpensive, people spend stupid amounts on golf clubs or fishing tackle and have no way to warrant it so whats the difference


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

-Raven- said:


> Tell you the truth, I'd never pay that much for wax either!


Lol,me neither


----------



## ZTChris

To be honest people buy expensive waxes (or anything else for that matter) because of what it is rather than what it does.

These £2000 hand made custom waxes are about the experience, not the product. You get a custom product just for you. I equate them to the Vertu range of mobile phones, which were little more than mid range Nokias, but were covered in Gold and diamonds so cost thousands. Functionally far from worth the money, but that wasnt the point.

The £200 waxes are probably also about exclusivity. Do they actually deliver a better shine? Doubt it and if they do it would only be for a very select few finishes, but they probably are more refined and more 'pure'. That alone makes the price worth it for some.


----------

